# ملف كامل عن دير المحرق ( جبل قسقام )



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*ملف  كامل   عن   دير   المحرق  (  جبل  قسقام )

**منقول للأفاده**

**العائلة المقدسة في قسقام





أجمعت الكتب الكنسية المعترف بها في الكنيسة القبطية والكتب القديمة ( الموثوق في صحتها ) التي تطرقت للحديث  عن   العائلة المقدسة واتفق الباحثون في شبه إجماع تقريباً على أن العائلة  المقدسة بعد ما ارتحلت من أورشليم إلى مصر وانتقلت بين عدة بلاد وقرى،  حطَّت رحالها في قسقام وقد دلّت الدراسات على أن سفح  جبل  قسقام كان  في ذلك الزمان ، صحراء قفرة لا يسكنها أحد على الإطلاق، إلا أنه كان يوجد  بيت مهجور من اللَّبن وسقفه من سعف النخيل ويقع على منحدر هضبة شرقية  واسعة، وفي خارجه من الجهة الشمالية يوجد بئر ماء وعندما التجأت العائلة  المقدسة إلى هذا البيت بتدبير إلهي استراحت فيه بعد عناء ومشقة الترحال  فمكثت فيه فترة من الزمان في هدوء واطمئنان في بساطة العيش وتواضع الحال  مُدَبراً قُوتها الضروري بعناية إلهية وازداد ماء البئر بوفرة وصار صالحاً  عذباً للشرب بالرغم من جفافه مدة طويلة. كما قام يوسف النجار بعمل إصلاحات  في مبنى البيت .. وكانت في أعلاه غرفة علوية تمكث فيها السيدة العذراء مع  ابنها الحبيب. وكانت توجد في ذلك الزمان مغارة في الجبل قرب هذا البيت تذهب  إليها السيدة العذراء مع طفلها الحبيب أحيانا
قصة يوسي
وأثناء  ذلك وصل إليهم رجل يدعى يوسى (أو يوسا) أو( موسى في بعض المخطوطات ) من  سبط يهوذا هذا الرجل قد سمع أن هيرودس أرسل عشرة من جنوده للبحث  عن  الطفل يسوع في مصر وبإرشاد إلهي هَّب هذا الرجل مسرعاً إلى مصر لتحذير العائلة المقدسة بذلك فلما وصل إلى قسقام بعد  عناء ومشقة بطريقة معجزية أخبرهم بما أمر به هيرودس فانزعجت العذراء كثيرا  كما اضطرب كل من يوسف وسالومي، إلا أن الرب الإله طمأنهم بأنه لن يحدث  مكروه لهم فانتهت مهمة يوسي بهذا ورقد في الرب ودفنه يوسف النجار عند مدخل  عتبة البيت ( وقد توارث بعد ذلك الرهبان جيل بعد جيل أن مكان قبر يوسى في  الجهة الغربية القبلية للكنيسة الأثرية ) وظلت العائلة المقدسة في هذا  البيت واستراحت فيه إلى أن ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف النجار في حلم قائلاً " قم  وخذ الصبى وأمه واذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس  الصبى " ( مت 2 : 19 ، 20 ) وقبل رحيلهم بارك الرب هذا المكان بركة مقدسة  لأنه كان مأوى وراحة لهم في غربتهم وكان هذا الحدث العظيم في سنة 4 ق . م ،  وطبقا للتقويم المصري والروماني ( اليوليانى ) السائدين في ذلك الوقت  فإنهم وصلوا إلى قسقام ليلة  يوم 7 برمودة الموافق 2 ابريل المقابل ليوم الاثنين وغادروا في نهار يوم 6  بابة الموافق 3 أكتوبر المقابل ليوم الأربعاء أي مكثوا 185 يوم [ أخذ في  الاعتبار عند حساب عدد الأيام ـ حيث كانت تلك السنة بسيطة ـ يوم 7 برمودة  ويوم 6 بابة كأيام إقامة في قسقام







نشأة الرهبنة في قسقام وتأسيس الدير ​


كان لموقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء الكائنة في  البرية نصيب في جذب البعض إلى السكنى والتعبد بجوارها لما لها من البساطة  وتواضع الحال وامتياز فريد حيث إنها كانت مأوى آمناً وملجأ مريحا للعائلة  المقدسة التي عاشت فيها مغتربة  عن   الأهل، في صورة فقيرة متواضعة، فأصبح المكان مبروكاً بهم فكان لسان حال  الذين أتوا للتعبد والانفراد حول الكنيسة أن كل من يأتي حباً في حياة  البتولية متغرباً  عن  العالم  ويعيش في فقر واتضاع كما عاشت العائلة المقدسة، سيمنح البركة التي باركها  رب المجد لهذا المكان وينال إكليل الحياة الأبدية في ملكوت السموات.  


وقيل إن بعضا من أولئك النساك الأول كان لهم علاقة طيبة بالقديس العظيم  الأنبا أنطونيوس وبعد نياحة الأنبا باخوميوس أب الشركة انتشرت الأديرة  الباخومية على يد تلاميذه ( مثل تادرس وأورزسيوس ) في كل أنحاء مصر كما  أتبعت كثير من الجماعات الرهبانية الأخرى قوانين الأنبا باخوميوس دون  الانضمام إلى أديرة الشركة الباخومية، وبنى البعض الأخر الأديرة واستقى من  النظام الباخومي نظاماً خاصاً له وقد دلت الدراسة على أن بعضاَ من تلاميذ  الأنبا باخوميوس أو على الأقل جماعة من رهبان الشركة الباخومية جاءوا إلى   قسقام    في النصف الأخير من القرن الرابع واشتركوا مع القاطنين حول الكنيسة في  تأسيس الدير وإن كان غير معروف وقت مجيئهم بالتحديد، إلا أنه حدث بعد نياحة  الأنبا باخوميوس أب الشركة ( 346 م ) [ لأنه قد أجمع الدارسون في حياة  الشركة الباخومية أن الأنبا باخوميوس أب الشركة لم ينشئ إلا تسعة أديرة  للرهبان وديرين للراهبات محصورة بين أخميم شمالاً وإسنا جنوباً ] وقد  كانت حياة الشركة تشبه جماعة الكنيسة الأولى حيث كان كل شئ مشتركاً بينهم (  أع 2 : 44 ) وأساس حياتهم الجسدية كان مركزّاً على الفقر والمسكنة وعدم  امتلاك ممتلكات والهروب من محبة القِنْيَة أما مركز حياة الراهب الروحية  فكان هو الكتاب المقدس وسر الإفخارستيا والصلاة الدائمة ويبدو أن الأسلوب  التطبيقي للقوانين الباخومية في  دير    قسقام    كان له الطابع الخاص لما اشتهر به الدير بانفتاحه على الزوار والملتجئين  طلباً في الشفاء من مياه البئر التي باركها السيد المسيح، ولطلب دعاء  وشفاعة والدة الإله العذراء القديسة مريم.​

 


قسقام ملجأ آمن للمطرودين من أجل البر
" طوبى للمطرودين من  أجل البر لأن لهم ملكوت السموات " ( متى 5 : 10 ) دلت الدراسات الأولية  للغارات الضارية التي قام بها البربر على الجماعات الرهبانية في برية شيهيت  والتي يذكر التاريخ أنها حدثت في الأعوام 407م، 434م، 444م، 570م، 620م،  817م ( وكذلك غارة النوماتيين سنة 866م وغارة اللواتيين سنة 1069م ) على أن  عدداً كبيراً من الرهبان والآباء القديسين التجأوا إلى الأماكن البعيدة  والآمنة ومنها صعيد مصر، إلى أن تهدأ تلك الغارات، ويتضح أن  دير    قسقام   كان له النصيب في استقبال هؤلاء الأبرار وقبل استكمال الحديث يبرز
سؤال هام: هل من الصواب الهروب؟
!قيل  عن   الأب دانيال الذي من الأسقيط إنه لما طرق البربر الأسقيط هرب الإخوة فقال  الشيخ إن لم يهتم الله بي فمالي والحياة وعبر بين البربر وما أبصروه فقال  ها الله قد اهتم بي وما مت فدعني أعمل أنا عملاً بشرياً وأهرب مثل آبائي ،  وهرب وكذلك قيل  عن  الأب  نستاريون أثناء طوافه في البرية مع الأخوة وشاهد تنيناً وهرب أن قال له  الأخ وأنت أيضاً أيها الأب تفزع؟ فأجابه قائلاً : ما أخشى يا ولدي إلا أن  الهرب أوفق لي ولولاه ما كنت خلصت من روح المجد الفارغ جاء في سفر الثنية "  لا تجرب الرب إلهك " وتفسير ذلك أن الإنسان يجرب الله متى عمل عملاً بلا  روية وألقى نفسه في التلف وقال في ذلك قديس آخر : إنه يجب الانهزام في زمان  الاضطهاد واستيلاء الظلم ولا يسلم الإنسان نفسه في غير وقته للمعاقبين بل  متى استدعاك الوقت فاصبر بشهامة وشجاعة ولو أنت كاره ـ لأن الذي يحب العطب  به يهلك وإن كان بعض القديسين قد أسلموا ذواتهم للامتحانات باختيارهم لكنهم  ما تجاسروا على ذلك إن لم يعلن لهم من الله من قبل.
وعناق بين شهيت و قسقام
ولا جدال في أن استقبال  دير    قسقام    لأولئك الأسقيطيين الأبرار، كان له أثر طيب، له تأمل عذب هو : إن تلاقي  فكر النسك الأسقيطي بما فيه من السمو الروحاني مع تعاليم الشركة الباخومية  التي كانت نبراساً لرهبان   قسقام   في ذلك الحين، أضاف فيضاً رائعاً على الحياة الرهبانية في   قسقام   وأعطى عمقاً مضافاً إلى الأصالة الموجودة منذ وصول الرب لهذا المكان وباركه وقدسه بيمينه الإلهية فغدت رهبنة   قسقام   نموذجاً لمزيج عطر فاح عبر العصور، به اشتمته الأنفس الطاهرة وانجذبت بعبقه الفواح لتعيش في رحاب والدة الإله القديسة مريم غريبة  عن   العالم لتنال الحياة الأبدية في ملكوت السموات ويتضح أنه في تلك الفترة  أنشئ الحصن بأيدي وإمكانيات محلية وبتصميم هندسي يشبه إلى حد كبير حصون  برية شهيت ولكن بأبعاد أقل ويقدر تاريخ بناء حصن  دير    قسقام   ـ على الأرجح ـ أنه بين القرنين السادس والسابع الميلاديين. 
و  لا جدال في أن صعيد مصر كان ملجأ آمنا للمضطهدين عبر العصور الأولى  للمسيحية في مصر فعندما اضطهد البابا اثناسيوس 20 ( 328 ـ 373 م ) في إحدى  المرات نزل إلى الصعيد كملجأ أمان وليفتقد أبناءه ورعيته ورهبان الأديرة  كذلك البابا تيموثاوس 26 ( 455م ـ 477م ) قام برحلته للصعيد أثناء الاضطهاد  الشنيع الذي شنه الملكيون كذلك البابا ثيؤدسيوس 33 ( 536 م ـ 567 م )  عندما أمره الملك جوستنيان بالاعتراف بطومس لاون ( القوانين الخاصة بمجمع  خلقدونية) رفض البابا الإذعان للملك وذهب إلى صعيد مصر يفتقد الديارات  ويثبَّت رعيته على الأمانة الأرثوذكسية ويصبرّهم على الجهاد حتى الموت  وأيضا الأنبا بنيامين 38 ( 623م ـ 662م ) الذي اختفى ثلاث عشرة سنة حيث  اعتلى المقوقس منصب البطريرك الملكي بأمر من هرقل ملك الروم ورسم أساقفة  ملكيين لسائر إيبارشيات مصر أذاقوا فيها أهل البلاد الذل والبلاء
ويبدو أن  دير    قسقام    كان له نصيب ـ بعض الشئ ـ في استقبال الآباء القديسين وإن كان لم يُعثَر  على دليل حتى الآن يؤكد زيارة الآباء البطاركة [ الأنبا أثناسيوس ( 20 )  والأنبا تيموثَاوس ( 26 ) والأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس ( 33 ) ] لدير   قسقام    إلا أنه بالنسبة للأنبا بنيامين ( 38 ) فقد نشر الدكتور ميللر MULLER  أستاذ الدراسات المسيحية الشرقية بجامعة بون بألمانيا الغربية بحثاً في عام  1987م قام بدراسته وإعداده الأستاذ جرجس داود مدير المتحف القبطي بالقاهرة  أثبت فيه بالدليل القاطع أن  دير    قسقام    أحد الأماكن التي لجأ إليها الأنبا بنيامين واستقر فيها مدة من الزمان  خلال فترة اختفائه في عهد المقوقس في الفترة بين 631م إلى 643/ 644م والتي  لم يُكتب عنها شئ في كتب التاريخ التي نشرت حتى اليوم.
تأمل وتعليق
إن  كان المكان الذي لجأت إليه العائلة المقدسة هرباً من بطش هيرودس الطاغية،  وكان لها فيه سلام. واصطبغ بصبغة سمائية لا تمحى وهى أن يمين الرب الإلهية  قدسته وباركته أليس بالحري يكون ملجأ مباركاً للمضطهدين في القرون الأولى!  وللمطرودين من أجل البر وللمكروبين والفقراء عبر العصور !​
 
تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*
سمة الحياة الرهبانية في الدير و







في  الحقيقة إن المتأمل في تاريخ الدير عبر العصور لا يسعه إلا أن ينطق بكلمات  الفخر والإعزاز والتبجيل لما قدمه الرب الإله لهذا المكان وبالأكثر للكنيسة  الأثرية بيته المقدس ليكون سبب بركة وشفاء لكثيرين ومأوى آمنا للمكروبين.  كما لا يفوت أيضا على المتأمل في تاريخ الدير ذلك العمق الروحي الذي نتج من  المزيجَ العجيب لحياة الشركة والرهبنة الأسقيطية ومن ثم يمكن التوصل إلى  خلاصة مؤداها أن الدير انفرد بسمة خاصة  عن   غيره من الأديرة الأخرى في ذلك الزمان وهى سمة الخدمة الروحية للمترددين  والزوار وأن الذين أحبوا السيد المسيح من كل قلوبهم من الآباء الرهبان  وغيرهم من القاطنين بالدير دأبوا على التفاني وبذل الذات لأجل تخفيف الألم  عن   المكروبين والمنكوبين ومعونة المرضى الملتجئين في طلب الشفاء من ماء البئر  المقدسة مع الوعظ والإرشاد للحث على حياة التوبة وخلاص النفوس، دون أن  يؤثر ذلك على حياة الراهب الداخلية وروحانيته، منطلقاً في حرية أولاد الله  التي يضبطها العمق الروحي الذي نتج من ذلك المزيج العطر!! لذلك فضَّل بعض  رهبان الدير التوجه للكرازة ببشارة الملكوت إلى البلاد التي كانت تعتبر  بعيدة في ذلك الحين مثل أيرلندا وعاشوا هناك وبشروا بكلمة الإنجيل ويذكر  مهندس الأثار لبيب ى صليب في بحثه الذي نشره في عام 1964م تحت عنوان الفن  القبطي المصري في العصر اليوناني الروماني ص 65 ما نصه الآتي ورد في  ليتورجية قديمة بأيرلندا:أذكر يارب عبيدك رهبان  دير   المحرق   الذين ردونا إلى الإيمان ( وتجرى حالياً في الدير دراسة خاصة في هذا الشأن  ) ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن البعض اشتهى الوحدة والانفراد مفضلاً عدم البقاء  والتوجه إلى البراري الداخلية أو شهيت ومن ثم يمكن رؤية الطابع الروحي  لرهبان الدير، في أنهم عاشوا في البتولية والفقر الاختياري والاتضاع  والمسكنة واحتقار أباطيل العالم، والزهد، والنسك بحكمة 


أول قداس هل حقيقة أم أدب شعبي و



 


في اليوم السادس من هاتور أجتمع الرب مع السيدة العذراء والتلاميذ في ذلك البيت المهجور الذي سكن فيه وهو طفل في برية  جبل   قسقام، لأول مرة لكسر الخبز ورش الماء في البيت بيديه الطاهرتين هذا الحدث  العجيب تخبرنا عنه الكتب الكنسية القبطية التي سجلته بأسلوب العصر الذي  نُسخت فيه حيث ذكرت كلمة قداس بدلاً من كسرْ الخبز وكلمة تدشين بدلاً من  رشْ الماء مستشهدين في ذلك بميمر البابا ثيؤفيلس والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين  لكن هذا الحدث لم يسجل في العهد الجديد شأنه شأن الأحداث الهامة الأخرى  التي لو سجلت واحدة واحدة فإن العالم كله لا يسع الكتب المكتوبة، على حد  قول يوحنا الإنجيلي ( يو 21 : 25 )
وقد عزم الدير مسترشداً ومستعيناً بإرادة الرب ونعمته للخوض في مهمة شاقة للغاية، ألا وهى البحث  عن  الجذور الأصلية لهذا الحدث العظيم وزمن حدوثه وبالتالي  عن   الميمر المذكور، والدراسات مستمرة ـ في هذا الشأن ـ حتى الآن مؤازرة  بمعونة رب المجد ونعمته ولكن قبل أن نختم الموضوع بهذه الصورة يجب أن نعرض  على القارئ الحبيب نقطة صغيرة من عشرات النقاط التي تطرق إليها البحث ، هذه  النقطة هى موقف الكتب الكنسية من هذا الحدث العظيم فقد تم فحص كل  السنكسارات والدفنارات القديمة المعتمدة في الكنيسة القبطية كتقليد عريق في  القدم ـ والمحفوظة في مخطوطات الأديرة والكنائس القديمة والبطريركية  والمتحف القبطي والتي يرجع أقدمها إلى أوائل القرن الرابع عشر ( على حسب ما  توصل إليه الآن ). كما أنه وجدت كتب لطروحات الأعياد والمناسبات الكنسية  ترجع إلى القرن 15 تذكر هذه المناسبة [ وهى 6 هاتور ] كعيد من الأعياد  الكنسية الهامة في الكنيسة وقد تبين أنه يوجد إجماع شامل على ذكر هذا الحدث  العظيم في الكتب الكنسية، وشهدت بأن السيد المسيح له المجد حضر مع أمه  وتلاميذه الأطهار، وكرّس هذا البيت المقدس في اليوم السادس من شهر هاتور،  وبذلك تكون كنيسة   قسقام    هى الوحيدة في مصر بل في العالم أجمع التي تنفرد بهذا الحدث العظيم،  ويكون هذا أول تدشين من نوعه يتم في العهد الجديد بيمين الرب ورسمه الإلهي  الذي لا ينحل إلى أبد الآبدين ودهر الداهرين آمين.​​ 







كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية






تنفرد  هذه الكنيسة ببساطة بنائها ـ بالرغم مما طرأ عليها من تعديلات وترميمات ـ  فهى لا تدخل تحت المنهج العلمي للفن المعماري في الآثار القبطية، أو بمعنى  آخر إنها انفردت في بنائها المعماري حيث إنه بسيط، غير متكلف ـ من الطوب  اللبن ـ والحوائط غير المنتظمة، وعدم وجود أية نقوش زخرفية عتيقة أو رسومات  قبطية مرسومة على حوائطها أو الخ وبلا شك هذا يدفع الشاهد المتأمل إلى  التعجب ويحّير عالم الآثار، لأن علم العمارة الأثري ـ وخصوصاً العمارة  القبطية للكنائس الأثرية ـ له قواعده العلمية لتحديد زمن المباني من طريقة  البناء وتقاسيمه الداخلية. أما بساطة مبنى الكنيسة وعدم تعقيده، وعدم  تجانسه أدى إلى صعوبة وضع منهج علمي يستنتج منه القيمة الفنية في البناء،  كما هو حادث في الكنائس الأثرية عموماً. وقد قام العالم الأثري الشهير  فيلادر MONNERT DE VILLARD في أوائل القرن العشرين بعمل دراسة مستفيضة  للكنيسة الأثرية بالدير لتحديد تاريخ المبنى وعمل مقارنة بينها وبين كنائس  الصعيد الأعلى القديمة وفي نهاية المقارنة استنتج ما يأتي قائلا : إن  الكنائس التى عند حافة الصحراء الغربية هى كثيرة الغموض ومظلمة لأن الأبحاث  والمقارنات ينقصها الكثير ثم استطرد وقال : فإن البحث  عن  مثل طراز كنيسة  دير   المحرق   يبوء بالفشل ولنلجأ إذا للتفكير فى نظام آخر فقام الأثري بعمل دراسة  مقارنة بين الكنيسة الأثرية والجوامع الأثرية التى داخل مصر، ثم ذهب  بالمقارنة إلى خارج مصر فى كنائس وجوامع إيران والعراق ولم يصل إلى فائدة  مرجوة، للأختلافات الكثيرة بين المباني، حتى إنه لم يتمكن من تحديد تاريخ  إنشاء مبنى الكنيسة علمياً فرجع إلى بعض المخطوطات القديمة واستنتج أن  الكنيسة بنيت في القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي !! 

إن  هذا الانفراد العجيب في عدم إمكان تطبيق القواعد العلمية بصورة صحيحة على  هذه الكنيسة الفقيرة في بنائها لشاهد عظيم على قدمها وأصالتها. وإنه بالرغم  ـ مما مرّ عليها من تعديلات ـ يؤكد ويشهد على أنه كان هناك تقليد قوي وروح  مؤثرة عبر العصور على الذين عاشوا في هذا المكان، جعلهم يتركون الكنيسة  على بساطتها حتى لو رمّموها. ألم يكن في مقدورهم بناء كاتدرائية عظيمة  مكانها لتكون مناسبة ومشرّفة لمكانة المكان الذي جاءت إليه العائلة المقدسة  وباركته ؟! إن الباحث في معمار الكنائس القديمة في مصر، يجد أن بعض  الكنائس بعدما أعيد ترميمها أصبحت تحفة فنية من الفن القبطي البديع، إلا  أنه لم يحدث مثل هذا في كنيسة العذراء الأثرية أثناء ترميماتها المختلفة  حتى القرن 19 الميلادي ( ماعدا القباب الثلاث ـ أعلى الهيكل ـ التى أنشئت  في القرن 16 الميلادي ).
إذا  لهو تقليد ثابت قديم ، راسخ في أعماق آباء هذا الدير . وهو عدم تغير  الكنيسة بناء على أمر إلهي مؤداه أن تبقى الكنيسة على ما هى عليه شاهدة عبر  العصور على اتضاع الابن الوحيد الذي أخذ شكل العبد ليخلص شعبه ( على حسب  ما أوضحته السيدة العذراء للبابا ثيؤفيلس 23 ).فالكنيسة كما يشهد التقليد  والتاريخ هى البيت المهجور الذي عاشت فيه العائلة المقدسة وبقى على مساحته  كما هو حتى القرن 19 . وعندما تحول البيت في العصر المسيحي المبكر إلى  كنيسة تم عمل التقاسيم والحواجز المناسبة لطقس الكنيسة، فتم عمل حضن الآب  في شرقية الهيكل ـ الذي يرمز لاشتياق الله إلى كنيسته وهر تنتظر مجيئه ـ  كما أنشئت حجرتان على جانبي الهيكل. يتضح فيهما البساطة البعيدة  عن   أي علم أو فن معماري إلا أنهما متطبعتان بالطقس الكنسي الأصيل العريق في  القدم. فقد استخدمت الحجرة اليسرى لملابس الكهنة، وهي لذلك بدون باب يفتح  على صحن الكنيسة. والحجرة اليمنى فهى لخدمة الشمامسة وبها حفرة في الأرض  أسفل الحائط الشرقي مباشرة لتفريغ الشورية بعد انتهاء الصلاة. وحينما أراد  عامل البناء القبطي تحويل البيت إلى كنيسة ـ في ذلك الزمان ـ وبناء الأعمدة  الأربعة التى تحيط بالمذبح رمزا للإنجيليين الأربعة طبقا للنظام الكنسي ـ  فلضيق المساحة، ولأسلوبه الريفي غير المتكلف شكّلها على الحائط الأيمن  والأيسر للهيكل وعمل لها تيجاناً على شكل ( بصلة ).
وأهم  ما في الهيكل المذبح الحجري، فالمذابح الحجرية عموماً معروفة لدى علماء  الآثار بأنها استخدمت منذ عصر مبكر جداً. والتقليد أيضا يؤكد على قدم هذا  المذبح حيث أنه هو الحجر الذي جلس عليه السيد المسيح له المجد وهو طفل،  وباركه بيمينه الإلهية ليدوم مدى الأزمان والأجيال ولهذا المذبح قصة عجيبة  ذكرها المنتيح نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس نقلاً  عن   بعض الشيوخ من رهبان الدير ( في الستينات من القرن العشرين ) ان أحد رؤساء  الدير في القرن العشرين رأى أن المذبح صغير ولا يتسع للذبيحة المقدسة  وأوانيها، فرغب في إزالة المذبح ليقيم مذبحاً آخر أكبر حجماً، فالراهب الذي  تناول الفأس إطاعة لأمر الرئيس ، شلت يده عندما ضرب أول ضربة. فصرخ وإمتنع   عن  مواصلة العمل ولم تعد يده إلى الحركة إلا بعد إسترحام وصلوات ودهنها بالزيت المقدس. فكانت هذه المعجزة عبرة وعظة



ولهذا  اهتم نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ساويرس أسقف ورئيس ديرنا العامر بالحفاظ  على الوضع الأصيل والأثري لهذا المذبح. حيث لا يوضع على المذبح إلا الأواني  المقدسة الخاصة لخدمة القداس الإلهي. أما الشمعدانات فتُوضَع فوق الأرضية  حول المذبح.والمذبح على شكل مكعب غير متساوي الأضلاع على سطحه رخامة لها  حافة على شكل نصف دائرة ومنقوش عليها كتابة باللغة اليونانية نصها: نيح  يارب الطوباوي كلتوس ، تاريخها 15 كيهك سنة 463 ش الموافق 11 ديسمبر سنة  746 م ( حسب التقويم السائد في ذلك الزمان ).وتُعتَبر هذه الرخامة النصف  دائرية من الأشكال النادرة التي تنفرد بها المذابح القبطية الأثرية في مصر.  وفكرة النصف دائرة هى تقليد قبطي قديم ظهر في الأيقونات التي تمثل العشاء  الرباني وفيها المائدة على شكل النصف دائرة.ويلاحظ أيضا أن أبواب الهيكل  الداخلية والخارجية وحتى أبواب الكنيسة نفسها كلها منخفضة الإرتفاع مما  يجعل المؤمن المار خلالها. يُحنِى هامته خشوعا واحتراماً لبيت الرب ويعتبر  الهيكل بحجرتيه والمذبح أقدم ما يوجد حاليا في الكنيسة الأثرية، ومع تعدد  الترميمات أصبحت حوائطه سميكة
أما  صحن الكنيسة تغيّر في القرن 19 الميلادي عما كان عليه، ولم يتبق من القديم  ـ الذي قبل القرن 19 ـ إلا الحائط القبلي الممتد فى الخورسين الأول  والثاني فقط. أما بقية الحوائط ـ ( بقية الجزء القبلي في الخورس الثالث  والحائط الغربي والحائط البحري) ـ تم إنشاؤها فى القرن 19 الميلادي.ومن  الصعب الجزم بأنه كانت هناك قباب قديمة أعلى صحن الكنسية من عدمه.ويشهد  التاريخ ـ طبقا للمعلومات التي تم جمعها حتى الان ـ على أن الكنيسة لم  تخّرب، ولكن بالطبع يجب أن ترمم من حين لأخر، لأن مبانيها من الطوب الأخضر (  اللبن ). والترميمات التي تم التوصل إليها هى: + فى القرن 16 الميلادي تم  الترميم مع بناء القباب الثلاث أعلى الهيكل. + فى القرن 19 الميلادي تم  توسيع صحن الكنيسة قليلاً، وبناء القباب السبع أعلى صحن الكنيسة محمولة على  حنيات ركنية SQUINCHES وأصبح لصحن الكنيسة ثلاثة خوارس، وهذا هو نفس  التقسيم العريق للكنائس في القرون الأولى : وهو خورس السامعين ( أى  الموعوظين قبل العماد ) وخورس الباكين ( أو التائبين ) وخورس المؤمنين (  المشتركين فى سر الإفخارستيا ) كما أنشئت الصالة الخارجية يتوسطها عمودان  ومغطاة بسقف خشبي وأنشئت على سطحها الكنيسة الحبشية وفي الثلاثينيات من  القرن 20 الميلادي تم وضع طبقة من المصيص فى كل مبنى الكنيسة ( داخلها  وخارجها ) ووضع البلاط فى أرضيتها وألغيت كنيسة الأحباش حيث تأثر المبنى من  الأحمال الزائدة عليه.
حامل الأيقونات ( الأيقونستاسز ) [ الذي يطلق عليه اسم حجاب الهيكل ]
يوجد  حالياً في الكنيسة حاملان: الأول وهو أمام الهيكل مباشرة، يحجز بينه وبين  صحن الكنيسة، ويرجع إلى القرن 16 / 17 الميلادي وعموماً وعلى حسب قول  المؤرخ الكنسي الأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه في تاريخ البطاركة ـ أن البابا غبريال  بن تريك 70 ( 1131 ـ 1145 م ) هو أول من أوجد فكرة المقاطع الخشبية على  الهياكل لأنه لم يكن ثمة مقطع إلا على كنيسة أبى سرجة لا غير أما الثاني  فبجوار الأول وهو حامل الأيقونات المنقول من كنيسة الأحباش ويرجع إلى القرن  19 الميلادي .
والايقونستاسز  الأول مكون من قطع صغيرة من الخشب هندسية الشكل ومجمعة بدقة ـ بطريقة  التعشيق ـ فى شكل وحدات متكررة على هيئة صليب محفور ومطعم بالعاج وفي زوايا  الصليب الأربع يوجد شكل مطعم بالعاج يشبه السمكة وهى فى أول أطوار نموها ـ  الخارج للحياة الجديدة ـ ترمز للبشائر الأربع التي للحياة الجديدة  المرتكزة على صليب السيد المسيح مركز الحياة ونبعها الأصيل فى حياة المؤمن .
القناديل وبيض النعام
إذا  كانت الكنيسة رمزا للسماء ، فالقناديل والشموع رمز للنجوم، لأنه إن كانت  السماء المادية محلاّة بالأنوار ـ النجوم ـ فكم بالأولى يجب أن تحلّى  السماء الروحية بها والأنوار في الكنيسة هى تسليم رسولي ـ حيث كانت العلية  تضاء بمصابيح كثيرة ( راجع أع 20 : 8 ) ـ وليست رمزا مثل الذبائح التي  أبطلت بذبيحة السيد المسيح الكفارية فالقناديل الموقدة من زيت الزيتون  النقي تعبر  عن  نور السيد المسيح الذي يشرق خلال قديسيه.
وتوقد  القناديل أمام الأيقونات فى الكنيسة أثناء الصلاة والقداس الإلهي ، أما  قنديل الشرق فهو يضاء دائما حتى لا تدخل نار غريبة للكنيسة ورمزا لما قاله  الرب لموسى  عن  أن السرج تكون  موقدة على الدوام فى قبة الشهادة ( راجع خر 27 : 20 ـ 21 ) وهو يشير أيضا  للنجم الذي ظهر للمجوس فى المشرق وكذلك القنديل الذي أمام باب الهيكل (  ولكنه ألغى حالياً بسبب عبث البعض به ) يجب أن يضاء أيضا باستمرار وكانت  الكنيسة تزين بالقناديل المعلق بينها بيض النعام الذي يرمز إلى القيامة (  راجع ايوب 39 : 14، 15 ).​ 

تابع​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*


الحصن الأثري القديم





يرجع  تاريخ الحصن إلى القرنين السادس أو السابع الميلاديين وهو من أصغر الحصون  الموجودة في الأديرة العامرة حاليا والحصون عموماً، بنيت لحماية الرهبان من  غارات البربر الوحشية. وأولها كان في  دير   أبي مقار، وهو أكبرها حجماً. والذي بني في أواخر القرن الخامس الميلادي في  عهد الملك زينو ( زينون ) ـ توفى سنة 491م. ومن المعروف أن ابنة هذا الملك  ـ القديسة إيلارية ـ هربت من القصر الإمبراطوري متخفية ـ في زي رجل ـ  وذهبت إلى برية شهيت وصارت من ( القديسين المتوحدين ) هذا الأمر الذي عندما  اكتشفه الملك زينو بعد ذلك بزمن طويل جعله يغدق على  دير  أبي مقار ـ بعطف متزايد ـ مع بقية الأديرة الهبات، وحينما علم بغارات البربر المتكررة على برية شهيت، بنى الحصون وأولها كان في  دير  أبى مقار ولما كانت فكرة بناء الحصون ليست مصرية فبالتالي يكون التصميم الهندسي مأخوذا من بلاد آسيا وسوريا كما يذكر فيلارد VILLARD 


ولقد صمم الحصن عموما على أن يحفظ الرهبان من هجوم البربر، فهو قوي البناء له مدخل واحد يؤدي إليه  عن   طريق قنطرة خشبية متحركة. وفتحاته ( أى النوافذ ) مقاطعها الأفقية مخروطية  الشكل ( فالناظر من الخارج لا يرى ما بالداخل أما من بالداخل فيرى ما  بالخارج ) . وبالطبع يجب أن يكون الحصن مجهزاً لإيواء الرهبان إذا طال بهم  الحصار، ومهيأ لخدمتهم روحياً ومعيشياً على قدر متطلبات الجسد الأساسية  التى تكفل استمرارية الحياة فكان يحتوي على:

1 ـ وسيلة للحصول على ماء للشرب  ( وبالنسبة لحصن الدير فهو لا يوجد به بئر ويبدو أنه كان هناك وصلة بين  بئر الماء الذي كان يقع خارج الكنيسة الأثرية ( قبل توسيعها ) وبين حوض  الترمس الموجود حالياً في أرضية احدى غرف الدور الأرضي للحصن ـ وهناك رأى  آخر أنه كان هناك بئر قديم شرق الحصن متصل بحوض الترمس ـ وكان عند الحاجة  إلى الماء تفتح فتحة الحوض ، فيدفق فيه الماء.

2  ـ كمية كافية من الطعام . وبالطبع لا يوجد طعام مفيد يمكن تخزينه لفترة  طويلة دون أن يتلف غير الترمس ـ فهو مع التخزين لا يسوّس ، ويعتبر غذاءّ  كافياً للرهبان. [ والعجيب أن العلم حالياً اكتشف فوائد الترمس العديدة  لاحتوائه على دهون نباتية وكربوهيدرات وكالسيوم وفسفور وكمية لا بأس بها من  فيتامين ب المركب ].

3 ـ غرف لإيواء الرهبان.

4 ـ  كنيسة أو أكثر للصلاة ( فى حصن الدير كنيسة واحدة فقط باسم الملاك ميخائيل  ومن المناسب إطلاق اسمه على المكان الذي يلجأ إليه الرهبان فيشفع لأجلهم  للحفاظ عليهم من أى سوء ).

5 ـ غرفة صغيرة أو أكثر لدفن المنتقلين ( إذا ما حدث وانتقل أحد الرهبان أثناء الحصار ). وهى موجودة بين سقف الكنيسة وسطح الحصن

6 ـ  مخابئ للطوارئ في حالة إذا ما حدث ونجح البربر في اقتحام الحصن ودخلوا لقتل  الرهبان وأهم مخبأ هو الموجود أسفل مذبح الكنيسة بالحصن فإذا ما إقُتحم  الحصن أثناء صلاة القداس ، يهرب الكاهن ( ومن يخدم معه إن أمكن ) إلى هذا  المخبأ ويحفظ الذخيرة المقدسة وإن لم يتمكن فيجب أن ينهي التقدمة سريعاً  قبل أن تصل إليها يد المهاجم

7 ـ مرحاض ويكون عادة في أعلى سطح الحصن ويخرج ببروز قليل  عن  الحائط.


كنسية الحصن 

لها  مذبح واحد والصحن منقسم إلى قسمين صغيرين بواسطة عمودين يتوسطهما حاجز  خشبي. ويبدو أن العمودين من عهد قديم ومنقولين من المعابد الوثنية القريبة  التى كانت موجودة في القرون المسيحية الأولى ويظهر ذلك من تاج أحدهما (  المكسور جزء منه ).وبالكنيسة منجلية ( أي حامل خشبي يوضع عليه كتاب  القطمارس الخاص بالقراءات الكنسية ). وقد قدر زمنها بزمان ترميم الحصن في  القرن 12 الميلادي وباب كنيسة الحصن وأبواب الغرف عموماً على نفس تصميم  أبواب كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية ولم نتوصل إلى أية معلومات حتى الآن  تفيد أن الحصن قد أستُخدم.
وقد قام بترميم الحصن ـ في أزمنة مختلفة ـ كل من :

1 ـ الشيخ أبو ذكري بن بو نصر عامل الأشمونين ( أى الوالي ) في عهد الخليفة الحافظ ( 1130 ـ 1149 م ).
2 ـ البابا غبريال السابع ( 1525 ـ 1568 م ).
3 ـ المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري في أواخر القرن 18 الميلادي.
4 ـ القمص عبد الملاك الهوري رئيس الدير في منتصف القرن 19 الميلادي.
5 ـ وفي القرن العشرين تم عمل بعض الترميمات القليلة.​


كنيسة السيدة العذراء الجديدة الشهيرة باسم مارجرجس






أنشأ  هذه الكنيسة القمص عبد الملاك الأسيوطي رئيس الدير فى أواخر القرن 18  الميلادي بإمكانيات بسيطة. وفى سنة 1878 م ـ 1594 ش ـ بدأ القمص ميخائيل  الأبوتيجي رئيس الدير في إنشاء كنيسة جديدة باسم السيدة العذراء، على أنقاض  كنيسة مارجرجس ، وانتهى منها فى سنة 1880م. وأطلق على المذبح البحري اسم  يوحنا المعمدان وعلى المذبح القبلي مارجرجس، على أساس أن المذبح الأوسط هو  بالاسم الجديد للكنيسة وهو اسم السيدة العذراء. ولكن لأن اسم مارجرجس هو  الذي كان سائدا على الألسن والدير كله باسم السيدة العذراء والكنيسة  الأثرية باسم السيدة العذراء أيضا لذلك ساد اسم مارجرجس على الألسن حتى  الآن.. 

ولحامل  أيقونات هذه الكنيسة قصة عجيبة، كانت معروفة عند رهبان الدير، وذكرها  المتنيح نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس، مؤداها : أن بعض الحكام الأتراك جاءوا إلى  الدير فأكرمهم الرهبان إكراما أذهلهم، وكتعبير  عن   امتنانهم وعدوا الرهبان باستصدار فرمان بموجبه يصير للدير ملكية 285  فداناً من الأرض المجاورة. وذهب الحُكام، وخشى الرهبان أن يهمل أمر  الفرمان، فتحركت الحماسة والغيرة في قلب أحدهم ويدعى الراهب القس صليب  بيّوحا الهوري، فذهب إلى استنبول ماشياً أو راجلاً للحصول على الفرمان، وقد  نجح فعلاً فى الحصول على الفرمان. وفى طريقه مرّ ببلاد الشام. وكان يجمع  تبرعات لبناء الكنيسة فقابله هناك رجل، فلما سأله الراهب أن يتبرع له بشئ  للكنيسة أشاح بيده في وجهه فيبست كل ذراعه، فصرخ مستغيثاً بالراهب أن يصلى  من أجله، ففعل، فعادت ذراع الرجل سليمة كما كانت فذهل وتبرع بحجاب للكنيسة.  والناظر إلى الحجاب يجد في الجانب الأيسر من باب الهيكل الأوسط صورة  القديس باسليوس الكبير، وفوقها كتبت هذه العبارة أنشا ( أنشئ ) هذا المحل  في رياسة القمص ميخائيل الأبوتيجي. اذكر يارب المهتم بهذا الحجاب القسيس  صليب الهورى الراهب.
صحن  الكنيسة : وهو مصمم على نمط القرون الوسطى حيث أن النساء لهم مكان مخصص فى  الدور الثاني بالكنيسة يطل على صحن الكنيسة. وفى الناحية الشرقية القبلية،  خارج الكنيسة توجد المعمودية التى كانت مستخدمة لتعميد الأطفال إلى أن  أنشئت كنيسة العذراء الجديدة سنة 1964م. وقد قام نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا  ساويرس رئيس ديرنا العامر ـ أدام الله حياته ـ بتجديد هذه الكنيسة فى  أواخر عام 1990 م بهمة ونشاط، وافتتحت بعد التجديد فى تذكار نياحة أبينا  القديس القمص ميخائيل البحيري، حيث تم وضع رفاته فى مقصورة خاصة في صحن  الكنيسة بحضور ثلاثة عشر أسقفاً من أحبار الكنيسة الأجلاء وذلك في 16 أمشير  1707 ش الموافق 23 فبراير 1991 م.​​ 






كنيسة السيدة العذراء الجديدة  






تأسست  هذه الكنيسة في عام 1940م في رئاسة المتنيح الأنبا أغابيوس مطران ديروط  وصنبو وقسقام وقد تم بناؤها في رئاسة القمص قزمان بشاي في عام 1964 كاملة  بمنارتها وقد أنشئ فيها معمودية بعدما كانوا يعمدون في كنيسة مارجرجس مما  يضطر لدخول النساء والزوار الكثيرين الذين يردون إلى الدير لعماد أطفالهم  إلى كنيسة مارجرجس مما كان يسبب قلقاً وإزعاجاً للرهبان
لذلك  أصبحت هذه الكنيسة مخصصة للزوار. ولهيكل الكنيسة ثلاثة مذابح، الرئيسي  الأوسط على اسم السيدة العذراء والقبلي مارجرجس ( ولكن أطلق عليه بعد ذلك  أسم القديس الأنبا ابرآم ) والبحري القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي وقد رسم  أيقوناتها الجميلة الفنان يعقوب فانوس. 
وقد قام بتجديد هذه الكنيسة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا ساويرس رئيس ديرنا العامر ـ آدام الله حياته وذلك في سنة 1993م.​​ 





كنائس قديمة أخرى
من تاريخ الدير ووثائقه تم التعرف على كنيستين كانتا بالدير ، ليستا بموجودتين الآن:







1 ـ كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان : وكانت مخصصة للرهبان الأحباش إلا أنه  غير معروف تاريخ إنشائها، وأقدم خبر عنها ـ تم التوصل إليه حتى الآن ـ  يرجع إلى منتصف القرن 17 الميلادي. وكانت الكنيسة بجوار الكنيسة الأثرية من  الجهة البحرية ثم أزيلت فى القرن 19 الميلادي وأنشئ مكانها الصالة  الخارجية للكنيسة الأثرية والغرف الملحقة ولم يبق منها إلى اليوم إلا  المذبح الحجري وبعض الأيقونات
2  ـ كنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس : وكانت للرهبان الأحباش وقد أنشئت على سطح  الصالة الخارجية للكنيسة الأثرية فى القرن التاسع عشر ولكنها أزيلت فى  الثلاثينات من القرن 20 الميلادي . لتأثر المبنى الأثري للكنيسة الأثرية (  كما قيل ).​من ظهورات ومعجزات السيدة العذراء مريم في قسقام







+ في سنة 1396م  قام البابا متاؤس البطريرك الـ 87 ( 1378ـ 1408م) برسامة أسقف لمدينة  القوصية يدعى الأنبا غبريال وكان هذا الأب الأسقف قديساً ومشهود له بذلك.  وبعد السيامة جاء الأنبا غبريال ( الأسقف ) إلى القوصية فزاره رئيس  دير   المحرق   في ذلك الوقت وكان يدعى أبونا ميخائيل وهنأه بالسيامة ودعاه لزيارة الدير  في فترة أسبوع الآلام كي يسعد الآباء الرهبان بوجوده معهم وجاء الأب الأسقف  الأنبا غبريال إلى الدير في يوم أثنين البصخة ومكث في المقصورة الخاصة  بالسيدة العذراء [( كانت المقصورة عبارة  عن   حجرة موضوع فيها أيقونة للسيدة العذراء وبها مكان لإيقاد الشموع تشفعاً  بالعذراء أم النور) وكانت قد أهديت إلى الدير تذكار لوصول العائلة المقدسة  إلى   قسقام    ]. صائما معتكفاً على صلواته بالمقصورة. وفي يوم خميس العهد دعاه الأب  ميخائيل رئيس الدير ليرأس صلوات وطقوس خميس العهد بالكنيسة مع الآباء  الرهبان ( من صلوات اللقان والقداس الإلهي). فأمتنع الأب الأسقف معتذراً  ولكن ظهرت له العذراء أم النور في المقصورة وأعتطه إشارة ليوافق على الصلاة  فقام مع رئيس الدير وتوجه إلى الكنيسة وأثناء الصلاة ظهرت العذراء أم  النور مرة أخرى ورأها كل الموجودين من الشعب الحاضرين الصلاة. وبعد الصلاة  ذهب الأب الأسقف إلى المقصورة مرة أخرى ومكث بها وهو مازال صائماً حتى جاء  وقت إقامة قداس عيد القيامة ، فذهب إليه رئيس الدير ومعه الآباء الرهبان كي  يرأس صلاة العيد ولكنه رفض وألح عليه الأب رئيس الدير كثيراً هو والآباء  الرهبان ونظير إلحاحهم نزل الأب الأسقف غبريال وأقام القداس الإلهي وأثناء  الصلاة ظهرت أم النور مرة أخرى مشيرة إياه بأنها سوف تأخذه معها بعد  القداس. وبعد انتهاء القداس الإلهي ذهب الأنبا غبريال إلى المقصورة وأغلق  الباب وفي الصباح جاء الأب رئيس الدير ليدعوه لتناول الطعام فوجده قد انتقل  من الحياة الفانية كوعد السيدة العذراء أم النور له فصلى عليه الآباء  ورئيس الدير ودفنوه بإكرام وتبجيل في مقبرة خاصة في مدخل الدير. بركة  صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.  

+  تذكر المخطوطات الحبشية القديمة أنه في عام ( 1038 ش )، 1322م وفي حبرية  البابا يوحنا التاسع البابا 81 بطريرك الاسكندرية ( 1320 ـ 1327م ) جاء إلى   دير   المحرق  الأب قُزما رئيس  دير  الأنبا انطونيوس ببرية العربة في ذلك الوقت وذلك أثناء رحلته إلى الصعيد. فاستقبله رئيس  دير   المحرق   الأب غبريال بكل إكرام وتبجيل. وأثناء ذلك جاء أحد الأعراب الساكنين في  المنطقة المحيطة بالدير وكان رجلاً شريراً. وطلب من الأب غبريال رئيس  دير   المحرق  خمسون ديناراً، لكن الأب رئيس  دير   المحرق   رفض أن يعطيه ـ حيث أن ما طلبه لم يكن على سبيل المساعدة أو الاقتراض لكن  أتاوة وجبروت ـ فخرج الأعرابي يتهدد ويتوعد وانتهز فرصة الاحتفاء بالضيف  وانشغال الآباء به وسرق بعض الجمال المحملة بالقمح الخاصة بالدير وبعض من  رؤوس المواشي وهرب. وعندما اكتشف الآباء هذه السرقة صلوا متشفعين بالعذراء  أم النور أن ترد للدير ما قد سرق منه ( لأن الخسارة كانت جسيمة ). وفي فجر  اليوم التالي شب حريق في منزل الإعرابي ويموت في الحريق. وفي الصباح رجعت  الجمال والمواشي المسروقة إلى الدير بعناية الرب وشفاعة العذراء أم النور  شفيعة الدير.​
تابع




​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*



قبس من نور السواح
الأب القمص بولس المحرقي السائح وتلميذه القس ميخائيل المحرقي السائح






كان كل من الأب القمص بولس المحرقي وتلميذه القس ميخائيل المحرقي راهبين من رهبان  دير   المحرق   في عهد رياسة القمص عبد الملاك الأسيوطي ( 1772 ـ 1808 م ) حيث مكثا فترة  طويلة في حياة الشركة بالدير بعد سيامتهما ـ وفي هذه الفترة مرض القس  ميخائيل حتى قارب الانتقال من هذه الدنيا فحزن عليه أبيه القمص بولس حزناً  شديداً وطلب من السيد المسيح له المجد أن يمنّ عليه بالشفاء. فنظر الله إلى  القمص بولس وشيخوخته وتراءف على القس ميخائيل وشفاه رحمة بأبيه القمص بولس  حيث كان الأب القس ميخائيل يرعاه ويقضي أموره كتلميذ لمعلمه. وقد أختير  القمص بولس للبطريركية خلفاً للبابا يوأنس الثامن عشر البطريرك المائة  وسبعة ( 1769 ـ 1796 م ) وذلك نتيجة لترشيح الآباء الأساقفة المعاصرين له  لما وجدوا فيه من روحانية وتقوى وورع. لكنه رفض ذلك مفضلاً حياة الوحدة مع  المسيح  عن  الكرسي البطريركي،  وقد أختير بدلاً منه الأنبا مرقس الثامن البطريرك المائة والثمانية ( 1796  ـ 1809 م ) صاحب المدائح الكيهكية الشهيرة.
وبإرشاد  الروح القدس رأى كل من الأب القمص بولس المحرقي وتلميذه القس ميخائيل  المحرقي أن من الأفضل لهما أن يخرجا من الدير للسياحة، فاتجها أولاً إلى  خارج الدير في مغارة تبعد مسافة ليست قليلة  عن   الدير، أتخذاها مأوى لهما وعاشا فيها، وكان الرب يدبر لهما معيشتهما  بطريقته الخاصة. ومكثا في المغارة مدة طويلة إلى أن أنعم عليهما الرب يسوع  المسيح له المجد وأمر ملاكيهما أي ملاك القمص بولس وملاك القس ميخائيل  ليرشدهما إلى المكان المختار حيث عاشا هناك على أحد جبال الحبشة حيث يوجد  كثير من الآباء السواح الأحباش منهم الأب عامود صهيون وهو من الآباء السواح  الأحباش المشهورين وكان معاصراً لأبوينا القديسين القمص بولس والقس  ميخائيل وكان طعامهم من الموز الجاف الذي يملأ هذه المنطقة ويشربون من مياة  الأمطار. 

وقد  أطلق الآباء الأحباش على الأب القمص بولس المحرقي لقب البطريرك ( حيث رشح  للبطريركية ). ووفقاً لإرادة الرب وعند إقتراب انتقال القمص بولس المحرقي  من العالم أراد الرب أن يدبر للقس ميخائيل المحرقي تلميذاً كما كان هو  تلميذاً للقمص بولس المحرقي ففي وقت معين كان الأب القمص بولس العابد  المقاري ذاهباً إلى  دير   السريان وذلك في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين تقريباً وبسماح من الرب ضلّ  الطريق في البرية وهناك تقابل مع القس ميخائيل المحرقي الذي أخذه بدوره إلى  القمص بولس المحرقي على جبال الحبشة ليخبره بإختيار الله له ليكون ضمن  الآباء السواح ويكون تلميذاً للقس ميخائيل المحرقي، فأطاع. وكان عمر أبينا  القمص بولس المحرقي السائح 180 سنة وعمر أبينا القس ميخائيل المحرقي السائح  160 سنة في ذلك الوقت.​​ شموع أضاءت بالدير ( في القرنين 19 ، 20 )
+ القمص يوسف المحرقي:
شقيق البابا ديمتريوس الثاني ( 1862 ـ 1870 م ) عينه البابا رئيساً  لدير أبي مقار بدلاً منه بعدماً رسم بطريركاً وإن كان على غير العادة في  الأديرة عموماً أن يكون رئيسها ليس من رهبانها إلا أن هذا الأب ـ القمص  يوسف ـ كان أباً نقياً وأحبه رهبان الدير ويشهدون له، حتى اليوم.
+ القمص صليب العلوني:
اشتهر بالورع والتقوى وكان شيخاً في أيام رئاسة القمص بولس الدلجاوي (  الأنبا أبرآم أسقف الفيوم والجيزة ) ولحنكته ولمعرفته في الحياة الإنجيلية  الحقيقية، عهد إليه رئيس الدير بتلمذة الراهب ميخائيل البحيري الذي اكتسب  منه المدارك والدراية الروحية في نشاط ومهارة عجيبة.
+ القمص صليب بيوحا الهوري:
كان لفضائله وتقواه أن حصل على حامل ايقونات ( أي حجاب الهيكل ) لكنيسة  مارجرجس بالدير وهو من الرخام الإيطالي النقي وفي أخر أيامه سمح الرب بأن  يجَّرب بفقد بصره لكنه كان لديه رجاء عظيم بالرب فقد كان كل من يأتي إليه  ليواسه ويعزيه كان يسمع منه هذه الصلاة الجميلة التي قالها يونان قديماً "  لكنى أعود أنظر هيكل قدسك " ( يونان 2 ) وقبل نياحة بأيام طلب من رئيس  الدير أن يصلي مع أحد الآباء القداس الإلهي وبعد حلول الروح القدس في سر  الافخارستيا وبينما كان يصلي الأواشي أمسك أبونا القمص صليب بالجسد المقدس  بكلتا يديه وهو يقول له ( المرأة الخاطئة غسلت قدميك بدموعها أما أنا  فأغسلك كلك بدموعي ) وظل يبكي ودموعه تمتزج بالجسد الكريم وقد ملأ بها  الجسد المقدس وما هى إلا لحظات حتى أبص لقد كان يلهج في داخل قلبه مع داود  النبي ويقول : " انظر واستجب لى يارب وإلهى أنر عينى لئلا أنام نوم الموت "  ( مز 13 : 3 ) فسمع الرب له واستجاب لطلبته.
+ الأب الفاضل القمص حسب الله عبد الثالوث المحرقي:
تنبأ لوالدة الآب الورع القمص قسطنطين موسى ( 1898 ـ 1982 م ) راعي كنيسة  السيدة العذراء بالزيتون بولادتها لهذا الأب ( حينما كانوا في أسيوط) وقد  أشتهر القمص قسطنطين بقداسته وتقواه وتشرف بنوال نعمة عظيمة ـ هيأتها  السماء له ـ وهى ظهور السيدة العذراء في كنيستها بالزيتون في أيام خدمته  بالكنيسة ( والجدير بالذكر أن هذه الكنيسة هى أول كنيسة اهتم بها قداسة  البابا شنودة الثالث وأصدر من أجلها القرارات رقم 5 ، 10 ، 11 في الأسبوع  الأول من تتويجه ومدحه البابا شنودة في القرار البابوي الخامس 18 / 11 /  1971 بقوله تحية من أعماق قلبي لهذا الكاهن الجليل وهذا الشيخ الوقور الذي  على يديه وبصلواته ظهرت العذراء في تلك الكنيسة المقدسة ، فغمرتها نعم  إلهية كثيرة).
+ القمص يوحنا الإتليدمي:
على قدر ما وصل إلى علمنا أن القمص بشاي الأسيوطي نسخ 12 مخطوطة والقمص ميخائيل الجاولي نسخ 11 مخطوطة  عن   تفسير المزامير وسير القديسين وكتب عقائدية هذا غير الكتب الطقسية مثل  الخولاجيات والأجيبة والقمص يوحنا الإتليدمي الذي يعتبر أبو النساخة في  الدير ولد في بلدة إتليدم ( مركز أبو قرقاص بالمنيا ) وحضر إلى الدير سنة  1842 م وترهب ثم صار قساً في سنة 1845م في رئاسة القمص عبد الملاك الهوري  وكان هذا الأب فاضلاً وحكيماً لا يتدخل في سياسة الدير وتنظمية لذلك أحبه  الرؤساء الذين عاصرهم واحترموه ويتضح ذلك من المخطوطات التي كتبها في أيام  رئاستهم والآباء رؤساء الدير الذين عاصرهم هم القمص عبد الملاك الهوري ،  القمص بولس غبريال الدلجاوي ، القمص ميخائيل فام الأبوتيجي والقمص صليب  وهبه. وقد نسخ عدداً ليس بقليل من المخطوطات في أحجام مختلفة ، ما وصل منها  إلي أيدينا هو 64 مخطوطة من قطمارسات وكتب طروحات وأسفار مقدسة وميامر  وخولاجيات وأحدثها كتب بتاريخ 1602 ش ( 1886 م ).
+ القمص عبد المسيح عبد الملك المسعودي:
اشتهر بوضع المدائح وابصاليات شهر كيهك، ويكفي هنا أن يشار إلى بعض من  كلمات الخطاب المطول الذي أرسله عالم اللغة القبطية إقلاديوس لبيب بك  بمناسبة تأليف القمص عبد المسيح لكتاب المدائح الكيهكية والإبصاليات  الصومية والأعياد السيدية ( الطبعة الأولى سنة 1912 م ): ( أحيطكم علماً  بأن مؤلفكم النفيس طالعته بإمعان وافٍ فوجدته صادراً من روح وديعة طاهرة  ونفس روحية شريفة سهل المأخذ لدقتة معانيه مرتباً الترتيب الكنائسي الأبوي  القديم محافظاً على المعاني الكتابية مراعياً لمؤلفات معلمي البيعة  السابقين الذي يجب عدكم واحداً منهم والذي به أكملتم فراغاً يحتاج إليه  جميع المصلين في كل مكان وفي كل وقت فلتهنأ بكم كنيستكم وطائفتكم المحبوبة  وخصوصاً مجمعكم المقدس الذي كان ولا يزال له اليد الطولى في كل شئ ديني  ومدني وختاماً أطلب من العلى أن يكثر من أمثال أبويتكم حتى تعلو المعرفة  على الدوام ).
+ القمص يوحنا الحبشي :
هو أحد الرهبان الأحباش الأفاضل الذين عشقوا  دير   المحرق   وغاية أمنيتهم أن يعيشوا في الدير متمتعين بحماية سيدة البشرية كلية الطهر  العذراء أم النور وقد أطلق عليه أسم القمص يوحنا المتوحد أو الحبيس وقد  عاش هذا الأب في حجرة موجودة بالسور ( وهى حجرة مساحتها 5 × 5 متر تبنى مع  السور لتدعيمه وهى لا تصلح للسكن لعدم توافر الأسباب الصحية بها في ذلك  الوقت ) مدة تزيد  عن  38 سنة  حبيساً بها لا يخرج إلا للضرورة عاكفاً على صلواته وأصوامه وكان هذا الأب  ناسكاً لدرجة عظيمة تستطيع من شدة نسكه أن تحصى عظامه كما كان مثالاً يحتزى  في الأتضاع فإذا تقدمت لأخذ بركته وقبَّلت يده فهو لا يترك يدك إلا بعد أن  يقبَّلها وقام هذا الأب الفاضل بتعريب سيرة القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي  وتم طبعها في ذلك الوقت بواسطة أحد الأحباء بأسيوط نفعنا الله بصلواته عنا  أمام رب المجد إلى الأبد آمين.


القمص بولس الدلجاوي ( الأنبا أبرام أسقف الفيوم والجيزة ) :





ترهب هذا الأب بالدير سنة 1848م ونظراً لسيرته العطرة، سمع عنه الأنبا  ياكوبوس مطران المنيا، ولفضله وتقواه سامه الأنبا ياكوبوس كاهنا لكنه اشتاق  العودة إلى الدير فرجع سنة 1863 م ليعيش حياة السكون والهدوء وعكف على ذلك  إلى أن وقع عليه الاختيار لرئاسة الدير في سنة 1866م وسيم قمصاً. وقد كان  رجلاً روحانياً قديساً لا يهتم بما للعالم بل كان كل ما يهمه كيف يعيش لله  وكان يقتني فضائل عديدة منها محبة الفقراء وذوي الحاجة ومساعدتهم بسخاء دون  حساب وكان القديس فريداً في رئاسته، واهتم بالرهبنة والإرشاد الروحي فجذبت  سيرته الكثيرين من محبي حياة الكمال المسيحي، فرسم أربعين راهباً في أسبوع  واحد ( 22 في أول الأسبوع، 18 في آخر الأسبوع ) منهم القمص ميخائيل  البحيري، وأصبح عدد الرهبان حوالي 190 راهباً ورسم ثمانية قسوس ومنهم من  تقلد منصباً قيادياً هاماً في الكنيسة مثل الأنبا متاؤس مطران الحبشة  والأنبا مرقس مطران إسنا والأقصر والأنبا بطرس مطران الحبشة أيضاً والأنبا  باخوميوس أسقف  دير   المحرق   والأنبا أثناسيوس أسقف صنبو وقسقاموكان خادماً للكل الكبير والصغير واهتم  بإعفاء الدير من رسم الأيلولة على 172 فدان، وغرس حديقة خارج الدير (  موجودة للآن ). كما اهتم بنسخ مخطوطات عديدة لفائدة الرهبان ( موجود منها  الآن 18 مخطوطة) وقد عزل القمص بولس بحجة أنه مسرف للغاية وغير قادر على  إدارة الدير بموافقة الأنبا مرقس مطران البحيرة النائب البطريركي بعد نياحة  الأب ديمتريوس البطريرك سنة 1870م وظهرت قداسة هذا الأب القديس عند خروجه  من الدير فكانت تبكيه كل عين لأنه أب رحوم، تقي وورع عامل بالوصايا الإلهية  وقد ذهب إلى  دير  البرموس  ومعه بعض الرهبان وكان لسانه يرتل طردوني الرؤساء من كلامك خاف قلبي وكان  سيخرج معه القمص ميخائيل البحيري، إلا أن القمص بولس أقنعه بالبقاء ليكون  خميرة مباركة للدير وقد صار بالفعل وكانت مدة رئاسة القمص بولس حوالي أربع  سنوات وثلاثة أشهر وقد زار  دير   المحرق  وهو أسقف على الفيوم والجيزة سنة 1902م.
القمص ميخائيل البحيري :
نشأته :
ولد ببلدة أشنين النصارى مركز مغاغة محافظة المنيا سنة 1847م، من أبوين  فاضلين، توفى والده غبريال وهو في الثانية عشرة من عمره، ولما كان ضعيف  الجسم أشفقت عليه أمه وأخفته على سطح المنزل لكي لا يسمع صوت الباكين، وإذا  به يرى أباه صاعداً وحوله الملائكة فرحين فناداه يا أبي يا أبي، فقالت له  الملائكة اطلب لكي تكون أخرتك كآخرته.
ميله نحو النسك ـ ورهبنته: 







وكان بحكم نشأته
زاهداً العالم نامياً في الفضيلة، فترك العالم بعد وفاة أمه وذهب إلى  دير   السيدة العذراء ـ بالمحرق ـ وتتلمذ هناك على يد القمص صليب العلونى في عهد  رئاسة القمص بولس ( الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم والجيزة الأسبق ) وقد كان  أباً روحياً له وما إن لبس إسكيم الرهبنة حتى أخذ يزداد في النسك والتقشف،  فأحبه الجميع وذاع صيته الحسن، وسيم قساً سنة 1874 م، وفي أوقات فراغه كان  يعمل في تجليد الكتب وما يصله من مال  عن  هذا الطريق، كان يقوم بتوزيعه على الفقراء.
أعماله بالدير : 
ولم ينس أعماله بالدير بل بناء على رغبته كان كل يوم يقوم بتنظيف الكنائس  وتجهيزها للصلاة، وكان يوزع جميع النذور التي ترد لذمته خاصة على الفقراء  والمساكين ومع كل هذا كان رجلاً بسيطاً جداً متجرداً من القنايا العالمية  ولعل ذلك هو سر عظمته، مما جعل الأنبا باخوميوس الأول أسقف الدير يسميه  قمصاً وجعله أبا روحياً له ولآباء الدير.
فضائله ومواهبه:
كان رجل دموع في صلواته، وقد منحه الرب مواهب الشفاء وإخراج الشياطين لذا  تمتع بمحبة كبيرة، ومهابة عظيمة لدى معاصريه، وكان رجلاً واسع الإطلاع،  يصرف أوقاتاً طويلة، في قراءة الكتب المقدسة والمؤلفات الدينية وقد سمح  الرب بفقد بصره، فاحتمل ذلك بشكر، وبعد جهاد عظيم تنيح بسلام في 16 أمشير  سنة 1639 ش الموافق 23/ 2/ 1923 م بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا.
مقتطفات من أقواله:
+ القراءة في الكتب الإلهية ضرب آخر للصلاة. + أني منذ ترهبت للآن، إذا زاد المال  عن   كفافي، أحسبه لصاً في قلايتي، فلا أنام بتاتاً. + الصوم للمؤمن فاتحة عهد  سلام بين الروح والجسد. + المنتقم من أخيه، متغلب في عيني نفسه وأعين  الناس. وأما عند الله فمغلوب على أمره، ذو صفقة خاسرة. + أتريد راحة البال؟  أتبغي هدوء البال: إذن حافظ على شروط محبة الله ومحبة القريب... + لا تطمع  في مراحم العلى إلا متى تُبْتَ توبة صادقة وعقدت النية بالعزم الأكيد على  كره الخطية وألا تعاود الشرور مره أخرى... + لا تبك موتى الأجساد بمقدار ما  يلزمك أن تبكي وتنوح على موتى الأرواح لأن موت الجسد إنما هو فقد حياة  زمنية أما موت الروح فقد حياة أبدية أو هو عبارة  عن   هلاك أبدي , + كما أن الشهوة الجسدية إذا حَبلتْ ولدتْ الخطية والخطية إذا  تمت أنتجت موتاً هكذا الشهوة الروحية إذا حبلت ولدت الفضيلَة والفضيلة إذا  كملت أنتجت حياة أبدية... + من يعمل الفضيلة إبتغاء المجد الباطل كفاعل  بلا أجر.. + إذا كنا حاقدين فلا تقتصر صلاتنا على أنها تعود إلينا فارغة من  الخيرات بل وتكون محملة باللعنات... + من ذا الذي يترك مَيّته ملقى في  البيت ويذهب ليبكي مًيّتْ غيره؟ هوذا أنا نفسي ميتّه بالخطايا والذنوب فكيف  أنصرف  عن  بكائها وندبها إلى  إدانة غيري على خطاياه ؟ أو من يترك حقله مملوءاً بالشوك ليذهب ويصلح حقل  غيره " فأخرجْ أولاً الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ تبصِر جيداً أن تُخِرجْ القذى  من عين أخيك" ( مت 7 : 5 ).
اعتراف المجمع المقدس بقداسته :
اعترف المجمع المقدس بقداسته سنة 1963م مع أبيه القديس الأنبا أبرآم أسقف  الفيوم والجيزة والقديس الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة أسقف المنوفية. وأخيراً  أراد الله أن تشرق شمس القديس القمص ميخائيل البحيري بعد أن ظل جسده  مدفوناً بمقبرة رؤساء الدير الكائنة أسفل معمودية كنيسة مارجرجس بالدير ما  يقرب من سبعين عاماً لكي يشهد الله معه بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب  الروح القدس ( عب 2 : 3،4) لذلك سمحت العناية الإلهية والإرادة السماوية،  وبموافقة قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث بأن يخرج جسد القديس وفي  احتفال مهيب حضره ثلاثة عشر أسقفا من الآباء أصحاب النيافة الأحبار  الأجلاء ـ أساقفة الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ـ ونيافة الحبر الجليل  الأنبا ساويرس أسقف ورئيس  دير   المحرق   العامر والآباء رهبان الدير تم نقل رفات القديس من المقبرة إلى المقصورة  الموجودة بصحن كنيسة مارجرجس وذلك في تذكار نياحته يوم السبت 23 فبراير سنة  1991م الموافق 16 أمشير سنة 1707 للشهداء الأبرار. ومازال لهذه الرفات  بركة عظيمة للرهبان وزوار الدير متمثلة في الآيات والعجائب التي تجرى لهم  منها ليظهر رب المجد كرامة هذا القديس ومدى دالته عنده ونرى ونتلّمس طرق  أبائنا القديسين الروحية التي عاشوها ونهتدي بها، لكي ننظر إلى نهاية  سيرتهم ونتمثل بإيمانهم ( 13 : 7 ) بركة صلوات أبينا القمص ميخائيل البحيري  فلتكن معنا آمين.​



تابــع​ ​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*​ 
الصـــلاة الدائمـــة
"إسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد. فتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك  ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك. ولتكن هذه الكلمات التى أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على  قلبك وقصّها على أولادك وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك وحين تمشى فى الطريق  وحين تنام وحين تقوم واربطها علامة على يدك لتكن عصائب بين عينك وأكتبها  على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك"( تثنية 6 : 4 ـ 9 ) هذه الوصية قالها  الرب في العهد القديم فكم يكون المسيحي في

  العهد الجديد الذي نال المواعيد وكُشفت له طرق الخلاص والحياة الأبدية في  المسيح يسوع. وبناء عليه كان التعليم الإنجيلي للصلاة بدون إنقطاع هو أحد  سمات المسيحي الحقيقي لأنها وسيلة الإتصال الفريدة والمضمونة بينه وبين  الهه القدوس.لذلك سعى الآباء معلمي الكنيسة منذ بدء المسيحية في الحث  والتأكيد على أهمية الصلاة الدائمة بدون إنقطاع لأنها الوسيلة الفعلية  للتعايش المستمر للمحبة والإيمان والرجاء الناتج من عمل النعمة داخل الكيان  المسيحي. فإن كان هذا هو مبدأ الحياة الحقيقية لكل إنسان يعيش مع المسيح  رب المجد فكم يكون عند الراهب المسيحي!! لذلك قام الدير بعمل دراسة شاملة  عن  موضوع الصلاة الدائمة بدون إنقطاع في مفهوم آباء الكنيسة عموماً وتطورها في الرهبنة المسيحية في الشرق خاصة.
لقد كان للآية الكتابية مفعولها المضطرم داخل المسيحي يهذّ فيها على الدوام  ليلاً ونهاراً بدون إنقطاع. إلا أن الإنطلاق الروحاني الملتهب داخل كيان  الراهب في الحياة مع المسيح، جعل الآباء يزدادوا تمسكاً وتشبثاً بالآية  ومصدر روحها من خلال ترديد اسم يسوع بصور مختلفة حتى لا تقف شفاههم  وأفكارهم وقلوبهم  عن  الهذيذ  والتأمل في الاسم الإلهي للوصول إلى الإلتحام اللانهائي في شخص المسيح يسوع  ربنا. إستخدم الآباء جملاً كثيرة في صلواتهم حسب تباين بيئاتهم ومعيشتهم،  فبينما كانت في مصر صور عديدة ـ استمرت حتى العصر الحديث ـ للهذيذ في  الكتاب المقدس وفي جمل إضافية مستوحاه بإلهام الروح القدس العامل فيهم. إلا  أن صلاة يسوع ( يارب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى إرحمنى أنا الخاطئ ) صارت  هى الطابع المميز للهذيذ عند آباء الكنيسة اليونانية والكنيسة الروسية، منذ  القرون الوسطى المتأخرة حتى العصر الحديث وأصبح لها تداريب وممارسات  بأسلوب ومنهج روحاني.
ومن الدراسة إتضح أن الآباء الأبرار الذين عاشوا في  دير   المحرق   العامر إستقروا على الطابع الأقدم وهو الهذيذ الكتابي مع إضافة بعض الصيغ  التي يراها كل واحد منهم نافعة لخلاص نفسه... وقد وُجدت بعض الصيغ في متون  وحواشي المخطوطات المحفوظة بالدير... فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر..




+ياربي يسوع المسيح افتقدني برأفاتك.
+ يسوع المسيح الحى الدائم إلى الأبد.
+ الرب ربنا ما أعجب إسمك في الأرض كلها
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح إرحمني.
+ يارب يسوع المسيح أعنى.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح تعطف على. 
+ أشكرك ياربي يسوع المسيح.
+ أسبحك ياربي يسوع المسيح.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح ساعدني على ما يرضيك.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح سامحني بما سلف منى.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح ترآف على.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح أعن مسكنتى.
+ ياربى يسوع المسيح تحنن على.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح عضدني بقوتك.
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح إغفر لي خطاياي
+ ياربي يسوع المسيح انظر الى.
+ حتى متى تنساني يارب إلى التمام حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى..



+ أنا أعترف لك ياربي يسوع المسيح وأحمدك وأرتل  لك وأبارك إسمك وأخضع لك وأسجد لك وأمجدك ولك الاقتدار والقوة والمملكةو  والعزةوالجلال والسلطان والعظمة والجبروت إلى الأبد آمين.

والبعض الآخر إستحسن كتابة قول أو أقوال من آباء البرية الأقدمين حتى يتأمل فيها دائماً. فمثلاً في مخطوطة محفوظة بالمتحف البريطاني  عن   تفسير سفر التكوين ( من القرن 14 الميلادي ) منسوخة بواسطة القس إقلودة  المحرقي ( أخو البطريرك الأنبا غبريال الرابع 86 )، وُجد فيها أنه نسخ بعض  من أقوال القديس فليمون  عن  الصلاة الدائمة.( الذي عاش في برية شهيت في القرن السادس الميلادي ) ، ونصها الآتي...
​

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.
من سيرة الأب فيلمنس
سأله بعضُ الإخوة قائلاً : أيّها الأبُ، ما أصنع فأخلص؟ لأنى أرى العقلَ  منّى تائهاً هنا وهنا، فيما لا يجب ولا يُجدى نفعاً فصمت القدّيسُ
قليلاً، ثمَّ قال له : هذا العارضُ يثبت عند البرّانيّين1، وهو من  آلامهم. إذ كان ما قد صار فيك بَعْدُ شوقٌ إلى الله تامّاً كاملاً، ولا  تُداخِلُك
حرارةُ الشغفِ به وتوقُّدِ مَعْرفته .
فقال له الأخُ : فايش 2 أعمل، يا أبى؟.
فأجابه ذلك الكبيرُ : امضِ اسلك فى  قَلْبك هذيذاً خفيّاً، وفى ذهنِك أيضاً. ليُمكنِك، بواسطة قلبك وذهنك، أن  تنظّف قَلبَك من هذه . فكان
الأخُ ما له 3 خبرة بما قاله الشيخِ.
فقال له : أيّها الأب، ماهو الهذيذ الخفىّ؟ . 
فقال له الشيخُ : إمضِ، اهذّ فى قلبكَ  وفى فكركَ بتيقّظ وفزع، قائلاً ياربَّنا يسوع المسيح، ارحمنى!. لأنّ ديادخس  الطوبانىّ هكذا سلَّمَ
إلى المبتدئين. 
فلمّا مضى الأخُ ، بمعونة الله وصلوات الشيخ، ولزمَ الصَّمتَ ، حلىَ له هذا  الهذيذُ قليلاً قليلاً. فلمّا خلاّه 4 بَغْتةً، [و] انفصَل عنه وما  أمكَنَه

أنْ يَفَْلَحَه بتَيَقُّظ، عاَد إلى الشيخ، وعَرَّفه بما جرى له.
فقال له : ها قد عَرَفْتَ أثَراً من اثار الصَمت والعَمَل. وصار لكَ  دُرْبةً 5 به وبالحلاوة الصائرة. فَلْيكُنْ فى قلبكَ دائماً: هل 6 كنت َ  تأكُلُ أو
تَشْرَبُ، أو تُفاوض قوماً، أو كنتَ خارجَ قلاّيتكَ، أو ماشياً فى  الطريق. لايَعبُرُكَ أو يَفوتُكَ أنْ تُصلَّى بهذه الصلاة، بقلبٍ  مُستَيقِظٍ غير تائهٍ،
وأن تَتلُوَ مزاميرَ وصَلَواتٍ. نعم ! وفى وقت حاجتكَ الضرورِيّة ، لا  يَسْكُنْ عقلُكَ من الهذيذ الخفىّ والصلاة. لأنكَ علىِ هذه الصفة يمكنُكَ  أَنْ
تَفهَمَ أعماقَ الكتاب الإلهىّ، وتَعلَمَ قوَّةَ مافيه بالحقيقة، وتعطى  عقلَكَ عَمَلاً دائماً ، حتْىَ يتمَّ قولُ الرسول القائل : صلّوا على  الدَّوام ! .
فتأمَّلْ نفسَكَ تأمُّل شافياً، واحفَظْ قلَبكَ، لئلاّ يُصيَرَ أفكاراً  رديّةً بطّالةً لا تُجدى نَفْعَاً. لكنَّك على الدَّوام، فىِ حال نومكَ  ويَقْظتكَ ، وأَكلكَ
وشربِكَ، ومحادتكَ 7 ، ليكُنْ قلبُكَ خفَياً، وفكرُكَ تارةً يَتْلُوا  مزامير وتارةً يصَلى قائلاً : ياسيدَى يسوعَ المسيح، إرحمنىِ ! . وأيضاً  تأمَّلْ ، إذا
ما كنتَ تصلّى بلسانكَ ، لا يكونُ فمُكَ ينطقُ بشئٍ وفكرُكَ يدورُ فى أشياء أُخَر! .
وسألَه الأخُ أيضاً كيف يَطُردُ  عن  نفسه النومَ والأفكارَ الخبيثةِ.
فأجابه الشيخُ : أنت هكذا مايُمكنُكَ أن تتسلَّحَ ، بل الأولى أن  تتشَبَّثَ بهذيذ الخفىّ. وواصلِ الصَلَواتِ الليليّة والنهاريّة ، التى  رسَمَها
الآباء القدّيسين، أعنى الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والعَشَىَّ 8 .  وجميعِ ما رسموه ، احرصْ فى تتميمها وحفْظها، بكلّ جَهْدكَ. من حيثُ
لا تلتفِتُ إلى ما يُرضى الناس َ ، ولا تُعادى أحداً من الخَلْق، حتّى لاَ تُبعَدَ نفسكَ منَ الَلّه.
وقد اكتشف هذه الأقوال التى للقديس فليمون ـ بداخل المخطوطة ـ الآب سمير خليل اليسوعى . وقام بدراستها ... والقيت ضمن
محاضرة فى اللقاء الدولي  عن  الفيلوكاليا المنظم بواسطة الزمالة اليونانية ، وذلك فى روما عام 1989 م .
ـــــــــــــــــــ
​

1 ـ البرانيين : أحدى الكلمات المذكورة فى المخطوطات وتعنى من هم غير الروحيين. 2 ـ ايش : ماذا 
3 ـ ماله : ليس له 4 ـ خلاّه بغته : أى تركه فجأة
5 ـ دُرْبة به : أى خبرة أو دراية أو تدريب. 6 ـ هل كنت تأكل : يعنى بها عندما تأكل أو تشرب.
7 ـ محادتك : أحاديثك أو كلامك 8 ـ العشى : أى الغروب أو صلاة العشية​



​ 
تابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*
المخطوطـــات




المخطوطات هى عبارة  عن  كل ما  يُكتب بخط اليد سواء كان هذا ما يُكتب على أوراق البردي أو الرقوق  المصنوعة من جلد الغزال ، كما كانت الحال في الأزمنة القديمة أو ما كُتب  على الورق فيما بعد ذلك. ولا يدخل في هذا المجال ما نقش على الحجر أو غيره  من المواد الصلبة وقد ظل استعمال البردي في صناعة الورق حتى القرن التاسع  أو العاشر الميلادي تقريباً، ثم استبدل بعد ذلك بنوع آخر أقوى تحملاً  للتأثيرات الجوية وهو الرق وقد كان للقبط دراية تامة بصنعه من جلود الغزلان  حيث كانت تنتزع إلى شرائح رقيقة جداً ثم تُملح وتجفف حتى تصلح للكتابة  عليها وقد استمر استخدامها حتى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. ثم تطورت بعد  ذلك صناعة الورق فصُنع من الكتان ودخل عليها التعديلات تدريجياً إلى أن  وصلت للصورة الموجودة حالياً وكانت أداة الكتابة هى عيدان الغاب التي كانت  تنمو في أماكن عديدة في مصر. كما أن صناعة المداد برع فيها عدد من الرهبان  في الأديرة حيث كان يتكون من مواد العفص والمرسين والجاز القبرصي والصمغ  العربي وقد قلت الكتابة اليدوية بعد دخول آلة الطباعة في مصر فأصبحت  للكتابة اليدوية قيمة أثرية مما دفع العلماء إلى الاهتمام بها ودراستها  وترجمتها إلى لغاتهمً لم تكن كل كتابات الأقباط بالقبطية وإنما كُتب جزء  وافر منها باليونانية، ولهذا كان للأقباط فضل على الأدب اليوناني إذ أضافوا  إليه ذخيرة جديدة قبطية روحية وإن كانت تلبس ملابس يونانية. غير أن  الأقباط وبخاصة الرهبان ـ عادوا فترجموا إلى القبطية كتابات آبائهم التى  كتبت باليونانية ـ وبهذا أصبحت هذه الذخيرة الثقافية والأدبية من التراث  القبطي موجودة باليونانية والقبطية معا وp; و 

والمخطوطات  شأنها شأن الكتب الحديثة أي فيها الصالح والطالح. لذلك تحتاج إلى مجهود في  دراستها وفحصها لئلا يكون قد دُسَّ فيها أفكار منحرفة أو روايات كاذبة  لذلك فإن قدم المخطوطة لا يعنى أن مادتها العلمية أو الدينية سليمة.واهتم  العالم اهتماما كبيراً بالمخطوطات القبطية سواء منها المكتوبة أصلاً  بالقبطية أو المترجمة إليها. وظهر هذا جلياً بعد الحركة الأوربية. فأخذ  الرحالة والمبعوثون العلميون يجمعون المخطوطات القبطية من الأديرة والكنائس  القديمة، وأخذوا ما يمكن أخذه إلى بلادهم منذ القرن السابع عشر الذي بدأ  فيه أيضاً الاهتمام بدراسة اللغة القبطية في أوربا حسبما يقرر مالون فى  مقدمة كتابه الأجرومية القبطية.
ومن أسماء الرهبان النسَّاخ الذين كانوا في  الدير ـ ووصلت إلينا أسماؤهم ـ فى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي : 1 القس  قزمان الذي اهتم بكتابة بعض أسفار من الكتاب المقدس. 2 القس اقلودة أخو  البابا غبريال الرابع بالجسد الذي اهتم بكتابة القطمارسات القبطية و ومن  النسَّاخ المشهورين بالدير في القرن 19 الميلادي القمص يوحنا الإتليدمى  الذي نسخ 64 مخطوطة في مدة 48 سنه والذي استحق أن يطلق عليه أبو النساخة​​ 



اللغة القبطية




اهتم  الآباء الرهبان باللغة القبطية وخصوصاً مع بدء اضمحلالها في القرون الوسطى  في القرن الرابع عشر علما بأنه كان هناك آباء يجيدون اللغة العربية ففي  الوقت الذي كانوا يهتمون فيه ​


بإجادة  اللغة القبطية ـ كما يظهر من مخطوطاتهم التي نسخوها مثل كتب القطمارس  لاستخدامها في الليتورجية اليومية والكتب المقدسة التي كانوا يستخدمونها  لقراءاتهم الخاصة ـ لم يهملوا اللغة العربية في ذلك الوقت بل أدخلوها مع  اللغة القبطية ( على صورة نهرين ) ونسخوا العديد من الكتب المقدسة بهذه  الصورة بخط في غاية الإتقان واستمر الاهتمام باللغة القبطية بالدير بدون  كلل أو ملل كما تشهد بذلك مخطوطات القرون المتتالية. 
ويبدو  أن الاهتمام بكتابة اللغة العربية كلغة منفصلة على حده، كان في القرن  الثامن عشر الميلادي حيث نسخت مخطوطات بعضها يشتمل على أعمال الرسل ورسائل  بولس الرسول والجامعة والبعض الآخر يشمل القطمارس وهناك إشارة واضحة تبين  أنه بدأ استعمال اللغة العربية في القراءات الكنسية في حوالي منتصف هذا  القرن ( القرن 18 ) وذلك في قراءة البولس والكاثوليكون والابركسيس والإنجيل  وفى البصخة المقدسة واللقان والسجدة.
ويبدو أن شهرة الدير في اللغة القبطية جذبت ميخائيل الصباغ لتعلم اللغة في  دير   المحرق. فقد أقام ضيفاً فى الدير وتعلم القبطية وذلك في أواخر القرن 18  وتعرف على المعلم إلياس بقطر بأسيوط الذي كان مترجما لنابليون وسكرتيرا  خاصا له... وذهب ميخائيل إلى باريس سنة 1801 م وعمل هناك خبيرا مع  المستشرقين، منهم بارون سلفستر دى ساكيه وصار أمينا للمكتبة الأهلية بباريس  والمتتبع تاريخ الدير بإخلاص ـ ويدرس المخطوطات تتضح له حقيقة بينة إنه فى  القرن 19 وخاصة في عهد القمص عبد الملاك الهورى وما بعده، كان كثيرون من  الرهبان يجيدون اللغة القبطية( بالإضافة إلى العربية ) فإن عشرات المخطوطات  من القطمارس والإبصلموديات والخولاجيات المنسوخة باللغة القبطية فقط والتي  نسخت في تلك الفترة تشهد بمدى إزدهار اللغة القبطية فى الدير فى تلك  الآونة. وعلى سبيل المثال المخطوطة 3 / 19 ( 27 مقدسة ) وهى بشارة لوقا  ويوحنا والمخطوطة 13 / 18 ( 189 طقس ) وهى مجموع الربع القبلي للإبصلمودية  السنوي مكتوبة باللغة القبطية فقط توضحان معرفة ناسخها القمص جرجس ودرايته  باللغة جيداً كتابة وقراءة وفهماً وكان يقرأ بها لنفسه مما يستدل من مخطوطة  بشارة لوقا ويوحنا كما يتضح هذا جلياً في عشرات الخولاجيات والابصلموديات  وغيرها كما كانت كل الصلوات الليتورجية بالكنيسة تتلى باللغة القبطية فقط  واستمر هذا الازدهار حتى وصل كثير من رهبان الدير في أواخر القرن التاسع  عشر إلى درجة أنهم يقرأون ويفهمون ويكتبون اللغة القبطية بطلاقة.​



الكلية الأكليريكية  


عندما  اعتلى البابا شنوده الثالث الكرسي البطريركي اهتم بالكلية الإكليريكية  فرأى أن يُنْقَل القسم المتوسط الموجود بالقاهرة إلى الدير المحرق. وكان  أنسب مكان لها هو مدرسة الرهبان. وهذا لكي يتعود الطلبة على الجو الريفي  بعيدين  عن  أضواء العاصمة.  وبحيث يكون لهم منهج خاص يناسب خدمة الريف، وأيضاً لأسباب مالية تتعلق  بالعجز المالي الكبير الذي تواجهه البطريركية. وكذلك لكي يكون لدير العذراء  (المحرق ) رسالة علمية يساهم بها في خدمة الإكليريكية . وعرض قداسته الأمر  على المجمع المقدس فوافق عليه وعلى المجلس الملى فوافق عليه. وهكذا تم نقل  القسم المتوسط إلى  دير   المحرق. وقد إختار له قداسة البابا مجموعة من مدرسي ومعيدي الكلية  الإكليريكية نقلوا من القاهرة إلى الدير مع الاستعانة ببعض أساتذة المنطقة  الإكليريكيين.



والدراسة  في الدير لها طابعها الروحي العميق، لدرجة أن كثيراً من المعاهد الدينية  في أوربا وأمريكا توجد في الأديرة ، وعندما أخذت احدى المجلات القبطية رأى  قداسة البابا  عن  رأيه في النهوض بالأكليريكية قال أريد أن تكون الأكليريكية  دير   أو شبه دير. يأخذ فيها الطالب إلى جوار العلم ما يفيده روحياً من حياة  الدير وروحياته ونسكياته. وبنقل القسم المتوسط، وضع له برنامج خاص يتمشى مع  هدفه في خدمة الريف. ولم يكن سهلاً على خريجي الإكليريكية بالأنبا رويس،  الذين قضوا خمس أو ست سنوات في القاهرة، أن يرجعوا إلى خدمة الريف، بعد أن  ألفوا المدينة الكبيرة واعتادوا الخدمة فيها. لذلك أنشئت كلية إكليريكية  بدير المحرق، لتخرج خداماً للريف يعتاد طلابها المعيشة في جو ريفي، والخدمة  في جو ريفي... ويدرسون مناهج تصلح لخدمة الريف بعيدة  عن  الطابع الأكاديمي الذي لا يناسب القرى.

وقد جاء قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث يوم الأربعاء 15 سبتمبر سنة 1975 إلى الدير  المحرق   لتنشيط الإكليريكية وعقد اجتماعاً حضره أصحاب النيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس،  والأنبا مكسيموس والأنبا لوكاس والأنبا أغاثون والأنبا صرابامون والأنبا  ويصا، والأنبا بيمن والقمص برسوم المحرقي رئيس الدير وحضره مجموعة من هيئة  التدريس بالإكليريكية. وكان قداسة البابا قد أرسل خطابات إلى أصحاب النيافة  الآباء المطارنة والأساقفة لكي يرسل كل منهم الطلبة الذين يرشحهم للإلتحاق  بالقسم المتوسط بالإكليريكية تمهيداً لسيامتهم في إيبارشيته. واستجابة  لهذه الدعوة كان عدد الذين قبلوا في ذلك العام أكثر بكثير جداً من طلبة  العام الذي يسبقه. وفي سنة 1982 تحول القسم المتوسط إلى القسم العالي أى  بقبول الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها من الدبلومات الأخرى. حيث  يدرس الطالب لمدة 4 سنوات، وبعدها يحصل على بكالوريوس في العلوم اللاهوتية  والكنسية.

والكلية  الإكليريكية لا تحتاج إلى تعريف أكثر عما قاله مؤسسها الأرشيدياكون حبيب  جرجس : إن هدف إنشاء الكلية الإكليريكية هو تمجيد اسم الله أول كل شئ الذي  أظهر القوة على أيدي الضعفاء من الناس، على أن يمجدوا اسمه القدوس وينشروا  كلمته عالية بين الناس... إن الأمم المسيحية الناهضة تختار رعاتها من أرقى  المتعلمين رتبة ومن الحاصلين على أكبر الدرجات العلمية ولا تنتخبهم إلا إذا  كانوا من أرقى أبناءها عقلاً وأكثرهم خبرة وهذا ما تدعو إليه وظيفتهم  لأنهم خدام الله ونائبوه على الأرض. ويقول الكتاب المقدس أن الله إختار  لهذه الوظيفة أفضل أبناء عصورهم في العهدين القديم والجديد. فمثلا موسى  وصموئيل وايليا واشعياء وبولس الرسول وبقية الأنبياء والرسل الذين إختارهم  الرب قادة مصلحين. وبولس الرسول أسماهم وكلاء أسرار الله وسفراء المسيح  ويكفي أن هدف هذه الكلية أن تؤهل خريجيها أن تكون وظيفتهم هى وظيفة الرسل  والأنبياء. " وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء  أن يعلموا أخرين أيضا " ( 2 تى 2 : 2 ). وفائدة الأكليريكية للكنيسة هى  أعداد الرعاة إعداداً دينيا كافياً ويعنى بهم عناية خاصة الذين أختيروا من  أصحاب الكفاءات الممتازة لأنهم هم الذين يقودون الشعب إلى بر السلامة وإلى  الخير المأمول، وكما عبر عنها بولس الرسول عندما قال " لا يأخذ أحد هذه  الوظيفة لنفسه بل المدعو من الله " ( عب 5 : 4 ) وقال أيضاً مار إفرايم :  أنه هبه تفوق كل عقل. لذلك فالإكليريكية هى مصدر التعاليم الحية ومهبط  الأخلاق الطاهرة النقية، وهى أم المجتمع... تصلح الفرد والمجتمع وتنشر  العدل والطمأنينة والسلام... وتغرس الإيمان الثابت والمحبة الخالصة... [  نقلت بتصرف من كتاب : المدرسة الإكليريكية القبطية الأرثوذكسية بين الماضي  والحاضر 1893 م ـ 1938 م ـ تأليف حبيب جرجس مدير المدرسة].​ 
معهد ديديموس للعرفاء والمرتلين

أنشئ  المعهد ـ بالدير ـ في أواخر السبعينات لتخريج مرتلي الكنيسة والعرفاء  الذين لا تستغني عنهم الكنيسة القبطية لأنهم المتخصصون في ممارسة طقس  الكنيسة بإنتظام والمعايشون له يومياً والمحافظون عليه من كل قلوبهم  لتفرغهم الكامل له وعدم ارتباطهم بأي مشاغل أخرى.ومدة الدراسة في المعهد  خمس سنوات يتلقى فيها الطالب بعض المناهج التعليمية ـ بالإضافة إلى الألحان  والطقوس الكنسية بالكامل ـ مثل: 

+ دراسة في العهدين القديم والجديد، وتاريخ الكنيسة






+ حفظ المزامير
+ اللغة القبطية
+ اللغة العربية
+ الحساب
وقد  كان هذا المعهد ـ عندما أنشئ فرعه الرئيسي بالقاهرة ـ غالبية طلابه من  المكفوفين ، لذلك أطلق عليه اسم القديس ديديموس واستمر يحمل هذا الاسم إلى  اليوم.​

من مطبوعات  دير  المحرق
أهتم الدير بطبع ونشر بعض من المخطوطات الهامة الموجودة به مثل....
+ تفسير المشرقى ( جزئين )
+ الشيخ الروحاني
+ تفسير المزامير ( ثلاثة أجزاء )
+ الموسوعة اللاهوتية الشهيرة بالحاوى ( أربعة أجزاء )
+ اعترافات الآباء
+ ميامر القديس إغريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات ( جزئين )
وقام الدير أيضا بطبع ونشر بعض من الكتب مثل...
+ الخولاجى المقدس الثلاثة قداسات نهرين عربى ـ قبطى
+  دير   جبل    قسقام   " قدس ـ تراث" عبر عشرين قرناً من الزمان
+ البابا ثيؤفليس البطريرك الاسكندرى الثالث والعشرون 385 - 412 م 

+ سيرة القديس القمص ميخائيل البحيرى المحرقى
+ الكنوز الخفية في المقالات اللوكاسية
كما أستخدم الدير التكنولوجيا الحديثة فنشر بعض من الألحان والموضوعات الاخرى على الأسطوانات المدمجة مثل...
+ الحان كنيستنا القبطية بصوت كبير معلمي الكنيسة المعلم توفيق يوسف المحرقى ( ثلاث أسطوانات )
+ مذبح الهروب ... دراسة تاريخية مفصلة  عن   دير   المحرق  بجبل قسقام​

باباوات من  دير  السيدة العذراء بالمحرق

قدم الدير  المحرق  عدة باباوات لخدمة الكنيسة فقدم البابا غبريال الرابع البطريرك 86 ( 1370 ـ 1378م) ، وقدم لها أيضاً مع  دير   الأنبا أنطونيوس ودير أبو فانا البابا متاؤس الأول أو الكبير البطريرك 87 (  1378 ـ 1408 م) , كما دبرت العناية الإلهية أن يشترك الدير مع أخوته أديرة  القلمون والأنبا أنطونيوس في خدمة الكنيسة في القرن الخامس عشر. فقدم  دير   المحرق  الأنبا متاؤس الثاني البطريرك 90 ( 1452 ـ 1465 م )، الأنبا يؤانس الثاني عشر البطريرك 93 ( 1480 ـ 1483 م ).

تابع
 ​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*البابا غبريال الرابع البطريرك ( 86 )

لما  قرب نحو ستة أشهر على خلو الكرسي البطريركي اجتمع الآباء الأساقفة في  القاهرة مع أراخنة الشعب لاختيار بطريرك، وبعد البحث والاختيار استقر الرأي  على اختيار رئيس  دير   المحرق  المدعو الراهب غبريال وقد كان أباً فاضلاً وعابداً ناسكاً فضلاً  عن   سعة علمه وجلال قدره فقدموه بطريركاً في كنيسة القديسين سرجيوس وواخس  بالثغر الاسكندري سنة 1086 ش سنة 1370 م يوم عيد الأبيفانا المجيد المترجم  بالظهور الإلهي الذي هو عيد العماد المقدس ودعى هذا البابا باسم البابا  غبريال الرابع البطريرك ( 86 ) في أيام السلطان بن حسن، وقد نال الشعب  القبطي في أيامه بعض الراحة وقد تم عمل الميرون المقدس في أيام حبريته حيث  اجتمع الآباء الأساقفة برئاسته في  دير  أبي مقار سنة 1090 ش ( 1374 م ). 

وقد جاء  عن  هذا الميرون  خبر مفصل في أحد كتب الميرون القديمة بمكتبة البطريركية والذي كتبه الأنبا  أثناسيوس أسقف قوص في ذلك الوقت وقد طبخ هذا الأب البطريرك كمية وافره من  زيت الميرون المقدس أكثر من الآباء البطاركة الذين سبقوه جميعهم ( حيث كانت  كمية زيت الميرون ثلاثة وثلث قنطار وزيت الغاليلاون واحد وثلث قنطار ).  وتنيح البابا غبريال في يوم 28 أبريل سنة 1378م وظل الكرسي البطريركي  خالياً مدة شهرين وسبعة وعشرون يوماً حتى اختير الأنبا متاؤس الكبير  بطريركاً من بعده.
 ​ 


البابا متاؤس الأول ـ الكبير ـ البطريرك ( 87 ) ( الملقب بالمسكين )

نشأته

كان هذا البابا القديس الطاهر من بلدة صغيرة تسمى بنى روح التابعة  لولاية الأشمونين قديماً ـ مركز ملوي حالياً في صعيد مصر ـ وتربى في مكتب  البلدة حيث حفظ المزامير والمردات وتعلّم القراءة والكتابة ـ وقد عهد إليه  والده منذ طفولته بالقيام بمهام رعي الغنم في بيته وإن الله المظهر عجائبه  في قديسيه أظهر في هذا الطفل منذ حداثته أعمالاً عجيبة في الرعاية، فعندما  كان يقف ليلعب مع الأطفال كان يضع يده على رأس كل واحد من الأطفال ويقول "  أكسيوس أكسيوس أكسيوس " ثلاث مرات وكان يرسم جماعة منهم قسوس وآخرين شمامسة  حتى كانت والدته المباركة تعجب لذلك وتشير إلى الجمع قائلة : إن ابني هذا  لابد أن يصير بطريركاً: متنبئة بذلك بإلهام إلهي. وصار يمارس هذه الأعمال  في صغر سنه إلى أن بلغ عمره أربع عشرة سنة حينئذ ترك بيت أبيه ومضى إلى أحد  أديرة الصعيد [  دير  أبي فانا في سنة 1350 م وبقى فيه حتى 1354 م ـ من دراسة قيمة للأستاذ نبيه  كامل  داود،  عن   دير   أبي فانا بابيارشية ملوي وانصنا والأشمونين ] وعمل راعي غنم كعادته وكان  لا يلبس على جسده ثوباً بل كان يكتفي بعباءة وحبل على حقوية وكان ـ مع  تحقيره لنفسه في ملبسه وإنكار ذاته بهذه الصورة ـ ذا شجاعة نادرة وقوة  شديدة حتى إنه من عظم شجاعته كان الرعاة الذين يكبرونه سناً إذا رصدتهم  الضباع في الليل للسطو على أغنامهم ولا يقدرون على مقاومتها يمتحنوا هذا  الأب في شجاعته فيبعثونه إلى تلك الضياع، فكان إذا دنا منها وصرخ فيها تفر  منه وتجري هاربة فكان الرعاة يندهشون من عظم شجاعته وسرعة إقدامه.

رسامته قساً وهروبه إلى  جبل  القديس أنطونيوس بالبرية

رُسم قساً وهو ابن ثماني عشرة سنة. فلما ذاع خبر الرسامة ووصل إلى مسامع أبيه الروحي القمص أبرآم الفاني ( من  دير   أبي فانا ) قام في الحال وقابل الأسقف معترضاً على تصرفه قائلاً : كيف  جسرت يا أبانا وكرست صبياً شاباً راعياً للغنم قساً وهو ابن ثماني عشرة سنة  ؟ فأقنعه الأسقف بأن الشاب يستحق أن يكون بطريركاً لما كان يعلمه  عن  أحوال هذا القس الذي كان في مدة أقامته عند الأسقف يصوم في زمن الصيف يومين يومين وفي زمن الشتاء ثلاثة ثلاثة.
ولما نظر القس متى ما وقع من النزاع بسببه مضى إلى  جبل   القديس أنطونيوس ( حوالي سنة 1254 م ) واختفى في الدير ولم يظهر لأحد أنه  كاهن. وكان في خدمته في الكنيسة يعمل كشماس بسيط حيث لم يشأ أن يعلم أحداً  أنه قسيس كاهن ولكن إرادة الله هى فوق كل إرادة إذ حدثت معجزة بسبب تنكره  هذا ففي أثناء الخدمة في البيعة خرجت يد من الهيكل وأعتطه البخور ثلاث  دفعات عند قراءة الإنجيل ثم غابت عنه فلما نظرها بعض شيوخ الرهبان القديسين  ومنهم الأب القديس مرقس الأنطوني وتحققوا قالوا إنه لابد أن يصير هذا  بطريركا فلما سمع هذا الكلام منهم حزن جداً وقام وخرج من الدير وذهب إلى  مدينة أورشليم وسرعان ما اشتهرت قداسته فرجع مرة أخرى إلى  دير  الأنبا أنطونيوس
وكانت قد صدرت أوامر الوالي بمصر بمعاقبة الرهبان بالأديرة فلما جاء  الجنود قبضوا على الأب متى وضربوا الأب مرقس الأنطوني عوضاً عنه، ثم أراد  القائد أن يأخذهم إلى مصر وفي الطريق اشتد بهم العطش ورفض القائد إعطاءهم  ماءً فصلى الطوباي مرقس ورفع وجهه إلى السماء، فانفتحت وهطلت الأمطار ،  وامتلأت الأودية، وشربوا جميعهم، ومن كثرة الأمطار أصبح السير مستحيلاً  فنزلوا يستريحون فإذا برسول من عند الوالي يوافيهم بخبر خلاصهم وعودتهم إلى  الدير فتعجب القائد وندم على عقابهم ولم يمكث الأب متى بالدير إلا قليلاً  ثم أخذ أذناً من الأب الطوباي مرقس الأنطوني ومضى إلى  دير   المحرق  حوالي سنة 1366م وكان له فيه أعمال مباركة، كانت سبب خير للدير إلى إن اختير بطريركاً سنة 1378م.

ترشيح القس متى للبطريركية 

انتقل البابا غبريال الرابع البطريرك ( 86 ) في 28 أبريل سنة 1378 م  الموافق 3 بشنس سنة 1094 ش وأصبح الكرسي بعده خالياً نحو ثلاثة أشهر فقام  جماعة من الشعب يبحثون عمن يصلح للبطريركية من الرهبان لترشيحه إلى أن  استقر رأيهم على سؤال القس متى أن يصير بطريركاً عليهم فرفض واختفى  عن   الأعين ونزل في مركب للإبحار إلى الجهات القبلية إلا أن الطبيعة عاكسته  بإرادة الله وأثناء البحث عنه أتى طفل بإلهام إلهي وكان صغير السن فدلهم  عليه قائلاً : إنه مختبئ في باطن المركب. فأسرع الشعب إليه وأخرجوه. ولم  علم أنه لا خلاص من أيديهم حينئذ سألهم بإلحاح أن يشاور آباءه الشيوخ في  جبل  القديس أنطونيوس الذين أشاروا عليه ألاَّ يهرب مما رسم الرب له، بل يستعد ويقبل الخدمة كبطريرك.  


رسامة القس متى بطريركاً باسم متاؤس الأول 

وبعد  ذلك أمسك به الشعب وأعضاء المجمع المقدس ليرسموه بطريركاً في اليوم الأول  من شهر مسرى سنة 1094 ش الموافق 25 يوليه سنة 1378م في مدينة الاسكندرية  مقر كرسيه باسم البابا متاؤس الكبير البطريرك (87 ) وكمَّلوا جلوسه  بطريركاً في اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى لمحبته في ذلك اليوم الذي هو يوم  تذكار سيدتنا العذراء والتي كان يحبها ويحتمي بها ويلجأ إليها في كل حين.

فضائله

كان  البابا متاؤس فضلاً عما اتصف به من فائق الرحمة في إعانة المساكين  والرهبان والراهبات، لا يتعاظم قط ولا يتكبر، لأنه حاز مع الرحمة فضيلة  الاتضاع. وكان إذا دعته الضرورة يعمل مع الفعلة والعمال معاجن الطين وينزح  مراحيض البيعة ـ التي كان هو فيها ـ مع العلمانيين ـ وكان يحمل القلال من (  التراسين ) وكان يقوم أيضاً ليلاً ويتبع سير الحمير التي كانت تحمل الغلال  وكان مع هذا كله لم ينحط قدره ولم تذهب عنه هيبته بل ازداد مجداً ووقاراً  في أعين الناس. ووّجه اهتمامه منذ أن اعتلى الكرسي إلى الصلاة بدون فتور،  فصار عندما يسمع دقات الجرس الذي ركَّبه ينهض للصلاة في أوقاتها مع استمرار  في ممارسة فضيلة الصوم.

معجزاته

بالإضافة إلى المواهب التي أعطاها له الله من إخراج الشياطين وشفاء  الأمراض المستعصية فقد منحه الله موهبة إقامة الموتى ومما يذكر أن إنساناً  كان يعمل فاعلاً في عمارة قديمة في بيعة السيدة العذراء بحارة زويله فسقط  هذا الفاعل أثناء العمل من فوق السقالة على الأرض وكان حاملاً حجراً ثقيلاً  فلما وقع نزل على جسده ذلك الحجر وطبق أضلاعه فمات، وقصد رفقاؤه أن يتركوه  مكانه ويهربوا، فلما سمع البابا بهذا الحادث ـ حيث كان يقيم وقتئذ في هذه  البيعة ـ لم يمكَّن رفقاء الفاعل من الهرب، وقام عليهم قائلاً : اسكتوا ولا  تقولوا إن الفاعل قد مات لأنه لم يمت وأنا أضمن لكم من مراحم السيد المسيح  أنه حي فحمله أربعة ووضعوه كأمر البابا أمام صورة السيدة العذراء مريم  صاحبة البيعة ثم غطاه بوزرته نحو ثلاث ساعات من النهار إلى التاسعة، وطلب  قليلاً من الماء الساخن وصلى عليه وغسل به أعضاء العامل فكان كلما غسل  عضواً من أعضاء هذا العامل يتحرك لساعته إلى أن قام حياً بشفاعة صاحبة  الشفاعات والدة الإله فلما نظر رفقاء العامل والحاضرون ما حدث مجدوا الله.  وكان إذا وضع وزرته على أحد المرضى ويذهب ليسأل السيدة العذراء له ويعود  ويكشف عنه الوزرة يجده قد شفى من مرضه تماماً. وهكذا كان يصنع الرب على يد  البابا القديس ، المعجزات والعجائب كقوله: " أكرزوا قائلين إنه قد اقترب  ملكوت السموات. اشفوا مرضى أقيموا موتى اخرجوا شياطين. مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً  أعطو" ( مت 10: 7 ـ 9 ).

نياحته

تنيح  البابا متاؤس الأول نياحة القديسين الأبرار، وقبل وفاته دعا تلاميذه  وأولاده الروحيين وأبناءه المختارين وأعلمهم بقرب ساعة انتقاله ثم أرسلهم  في تلك الساعة وأحضروا له جميع ما يحتاج إليه لتكفينه ثم أوصاهم أن يتركوه  ملفوفاً في أكفانه الصوف ولا يخرجوه  عن   تقليد الرهبان قط فيدفنوه كراهب بسيط متواضع القلب، وأكد عليهم أن لا  يدفنوه إلا بين أولاده الراقدين داخل الخندق ( كنيسة الأنبا رويس الأثرية  حالياً ) ثم بعدما أوصاهم بهذا باركهم وودعهم ثم أمرهم أن يغطوه بوزرته  ويتركوه وحده. وهكذا في الساعة التي غطوه فيها أسلم الروح في الهجعة الأولى  من ليلة الاثنين الخامس من شهر طوبة سنة 1125 ش الموافق 31 ديسمبر سنة  1408 م وكان عمره يومئذ حوالي سبعين سنة قضى منها ثلاثين سنه وخمس شهور على  الكرسي المرقسي .
وكان الاحتفال بجنازته  عظيماً حيث حضره جمع غفير من كل الطوائف. وبعدما دفنوه أظهر الله منه  للمؤمنين آيات وعجائب كثيرة كانت بعد انتقاله أكثر مما كانت في حياته بركة  صلاته تكون مع جميعنا آمين ​ 
أسماء الآباء الأساقفة الذين اختيروا من رهبان الدير في القرن العشرين

الأنبا ثاوفيلس
كرسي منفلوط وأبنوب ( 1905 ـ 1929 ).
القمص بطرس ـ الأنبا بطرس
كرسي أخميم وسوهاج ( 1920 ـ 1951م).
القمص عبد النور ـ الأنبا أغابيوس
كرسي ديروط وصنبو وقسقام ( 1929 ـ 1964م).
القمص عبد المسيح واصف ـ الأنبا لوكاس
كرسي منفلوط وأبنوب ( 1930 ـ 1965م ). 

القمص أثناسيوس عوض ـ الأنبا باخوميوس
كرسي النوبة وأم درمان وعطبرة ( 1947 ـ 1957 م ).
القمص تاوضروس شحات ـ الأنبا باخوميوس الثانى
أسقف  دير   المحرق  ( 1947 ـ 1964م).
القمص أنطونيوس ـ الأنبا أنطونيوس
كرسي سوهاج ( 1952 ـ 1982م).
القمص متى جندى ـ الأنبا بطرس
كرسى أخميم وساقلته ( 1952 ـ 1978م).
القمص دميان ـ الأنبا توماس
كرسي النوبة وأم درمان وعطبرة ( 1959 ـ 1963م).
القمص أنجيلوس جيد ـ الأنبا مكسيموس
كرسي القليوبية وقويسنا ( 1963 ـ 1992م).
القمص أغابيوس فاكيوس ـ الأنبا اسطفانوس
كرسي النوبة وأم درمان وعطبرة ( 1963 ـ 1992م ).
القمص بولس ـ الأنبا أغابيوس
كرسي ديروط وصنبو وقسقام ( 1965 ـ 1984م).
القمص باخوم ـ الأنبا غريغوريوس
أسقف عام للدراسات العليا والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمي. ( 1967 ـ 2001 )
القمص تيموثاوس ـ الأنبا يوساب
كرسي البلينا ( 1970 ـ 1972م).
القمص برسوم ـ الأنبا برسوم
أسقف عام ( 1977 ـ 1986م).
القمص بيشوى ـ الأنبا ساويرس
خوري إبسكوبوس ( سنة 1977م ) ـ أسقف ورئيس  دير   المحرق  ( سنة 1985م ).
القس رويس ـ الأنبا بيمن
أسقف نقادة وقوص ـ ( 1991م ).
القس رويس ـ الأنبا غبريال
أسقف عام ( سنة 1997م ) ـ أسقف بني سويف وتوابعها ( سنة 2001 ) 
القس موسى ـ الأنبا اسطفانوس 
أسقف عام ( سنة 1999م ) ـ أسقف ببا والفشن ( سنة 2001 )
القس عمانوئيل ـ الأنبا تيموثاوس
أسقف عام ( سنة 1999م ).
​​ 




رؤساء الدير في القرن العشرين

+ القمص صليب وهبه: ( 1884 ـ 1905م )
هذا  الأب من كوم بدر مركز طهطا ـ محافظة سوهاج ـ ترهب سنة 1864م ونال نعمة  الكهنوت سنة 1870م. وكان مثالاً للتقوى والفضيلة والنشاط في الأدارة لذلك  عين وكيلاً للدير في رئاسة القمص ميخائيل الأبوتيجي ثم أصبح رئيساً للدير  سنة 1884م وذلك بعد رسامة القمص ميخائيل الأبوتيجي أسقفاً على أبو تيج باسم  الأنبا ثاؤفيلس. وبعد مضى سنة من فترة رئاسته، مرض مرضاً شديداً اضطره  للخروج من الدير لمدة ثلاث سنوات [ وكان وكيل الدير في ذلك الوقت القمص  بطرس الشامي ]. وعند عودته استقبله الآباء بالفرح والتهليل. ولقد اهتم  القمص صليب وهبه بتعمير الدير اهتماماً بالغاً حتى لقبوه بالمصلح الكبير.  فبالأضافة إلى أنه اشترى أطياناً زراعية بلغت حوالي 1250 فدان، رسم ستة  وعشرون راهباً والعديد من القسوس. وفي أيامه شرف الدير الأب البطريرك  الأنبا كيرلس الخامس سنة 1888م ]. كما سيم في أيامه أيضاً القمص بطرس  الشامي أسقفاً باسم للأنبا باخوميوس سنة 1896م حيث كان المرض المزمن قد  أنهكه تماماً وطلب الاستقالة مراراً فلم تقبل لمحبة الرهبان فيه، أما  الاستقالة الحقيقية فكانت انتقاله إلى السماء سنة 1905 م . وترك بنياحته  أثراً بالغاً في قلوب الآباء لأنه كان يعظهم دائماً. وكان لفرط اتضاعه  ومحبته يطلب منهم السماح عما قصَّر فيه. وكانت أيامه كلها سلاماً وطمأنينة. 
​ 

تابع​*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى ام اقضى ما تبقى من عمرى فى احد الاديرة اتفرغ لخدمة الرب


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*


+ الأنبا باخوميوس الأول ( 1896 ـ 1928 م)





يعتبر الأنبا باخوميوس أول من سيم أسقفاً على  دير   في تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية، ولأنها خطوه جديدة قامت بها الكنيسة لأول مرة  لذا واجهت بعض من الانتقادات والتحفظات، ولكن بحكمة البابا كيرلس الخامس  تحملها وامتصها بكل هدوء. وكانت خطوة ناجحة، وفتحت باباً لرسامة أساقفة  لأديرة أخرى مثل  دير  الأنبا أنطونيوس ودير الأنبا بولا ودير البرموس في سنة 1897م. والعجيب أنه بالرغم من أن الأنبا باخوميوس رسم أسقفاً على  دير   المحرق   في حياة القمص صليب وهبة رئيس الدير، فقد استمر في مباشرة أعماله ونشاطه  في الدير ومنفلوط، دون أى تغير. وبمعنى آخر لم يستخدم وظيفته أو سلطته  الجديدة في أن يُقيل القمص صليب الذي أنهكه المرض والذي كان يطلب دائماً  الاستقالة من رئاسة الدير ـ إلى أن تنيح القمص صليب سنة 1905 م ، وبذلك كان  الأنبا باخوميوس قدوة عملية أمام جميع الرهبان. ولهذا الأب الجليل مآثر  وأياد بيضاء لا تحصى ولا تعد ـ منذ أن كان وكيلا للدير ـ أسداها للدير  ورهبانه ولأهالي المناطق المجاورة، نذكر منها ..... 


1ـ اهتم بتثقيف الرهبان ،فأنشأ لهم مدرسة أحضر لها المعلمين الأكفاء من  المدرسة الاكليريكية بالقاهرة ( كانت تلقى الدروس على الرهبان في الطابق  العلوي من كنيسة مارجرجس الحالية إلى أن أنشأ القمص تادرس أسعد مدرسة  الرهبان التي هى الكلية الاكليريكية الحالية بالدير ).

2 ـ عندما لاحظ أن الرهبان منصرفون  عن   استكمال تدبيرهم الروحي بسبب انشغالهم وإرهاقهم في أعمال زراعة الأراضي  وعمل الخبز، استحضر فلاحين ومزارعين بمرتبات شهرية، وكذلك بعض العمال لعمل  الخبز وجعل الرهبان يشرفون على أعمالهم فقط. فانتعشت حياة الرهبان الروحية  وبلغ عدد الرهبان الذين ترهبوا في رئاسته 48 راهباً ( هذا ما أمكن التوصل  إليه حتى الآن ) . وقد تدعمت حياتهم أكثر بعد أن فاحت رائحة فضائل القمص  ميخائيل البحيري كقدوة وأب اعتراف لكثيرين.

3ـ لاحظ أيضاً أن الاحتفالات الدينية التي تقام بالدير ويأتي إليها  الآلاف من الزوار، تسبب تعباً وعثرة للرهبان حيث كان يقيم بعض الأهالي مع  الرهبان داخل الدير وكانت بعض القلالي تؤجر بتصريح خاص من رئيس الدير الأمر  الذي يتعارض مع الهدوء والاعتزال اللازمين للحياة الرهبانية حتى إن أباً  مثل القمص ميخائيل البحيري كان يغلق باب قلايته في تلك الفترة ولا يخرج  منها إلا بعد انتهاء هذه الاحتفالات.. لأجل هذا أمر الأنبا باخوميوس بإبطال  هذه الاحتفالات نهائياً من الدير.

4 ـ قام بإعداد مشروع ضخم ألا وهو إعادة شاملة لبناء الدير على أحدث  نظام صحي بما يتفق مع نظام الرهبنة الأصيل ومع تطور علم المباني. فاستحضر  الخبراء الفنيين لوضع التصميمات والرسومات الهندسية اللازمة مثل... الأثري  الشهير المستر سومرز كلارك مهندس كاتدرائية سانت بول بلندن والمسيو  بارتركلو كبير مهندسي لجنة الآثار العربية. وقد أنشأ خصيصاً لهذا المشروع  الضخم سكة حديد تصل بين الدير والجبل لجلب الحجارة بعربات تجرها البغال،  وبدأ في تنفيذ ذلك بتأسيس أسوار الدير سنة 1920م ( على شكل أسوار أورشليم).  كما بدأ في بناء قلالي الرهبان سنة 1926. وكان قبل ذلك قد أنشأ بيتاً  للرئاسة ولاستقبال قادة الكنيسة في الفترة من 1907 ـ 1910م. وأطلق عليها (  القصر ) نظراً لفخامته في ذلك الحين. وفي نفس الوقت بنى مبنى قبلي القصر  وهو ما يسمى بالوسية، ويتكون من عدة غرف لإقامة المرافقين لضيوف القصر. (  ويكون بذلك هو أول من فكر بتجديد وتعمير  دير  بالكامل باستخدام الوسائل الحديثة في القرن العشرين). 

5ـ اشترى سنة  1910 قطعة أرض في مدينة أسيوط أنشأ عليها مباني للإيجار فرغ العمل فيها سنة  1924 م، كما اشترى سنة 1919 قطعة أرض للبناء في بلدة نزالي ( شرق القوصية  ). هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه اشترى أراضي زراعية كثيرة وأيضاً صحراوية قام  باستصلاح جزء منها وهى التي تسمى حالياً كاروت واشترى كذلك عشرين وابوراً (  ماكينة ) لري هذه الأراضي. وهو أول من أحضر ماكينة لرفع الماء بالدير.
لقد كان الأنبا باخوميوس حازماً مفصلاً كلمة الحق باستقامة، وشهد له الذين  عاصروه من رجال الكنيسة والدولة لشهامته وحكمته وروحانيته. وكان إلى وقت  قريب يترنم بسيرته وأعماله الصالحة الذين رأوه وتعاملوا معه.
​ 
+ القمص تادرس أسعد ( 1930 ـ 1936 م ) 





نشأ هذا الأب في عائلة متدينة بعزبة توما ـ  المجاورة للدير ـ وسيم راهباً في 20 / 1/ 1899م ونال نعمة الكهنوت في 20/  4/ 1900 م . ولنشاطه ومحبته للجميع عينه الأنبا باخوميوس وكيلاً للدير . ثم  أسندت إليه مهام الرئاسة سنة 1930م ( 1646ش ). وفي فترة السنوات الست التي  قضاها في الرياسة، ترسم خطى الأنبا باخوميوس الأول، وتمم كثيراً من  الأعمال الإنشائية التي كان قد بدأها الأنبا باخوميوس وتنيح قبل أن  يتممها.. ومن أعمال القمص تادرس العديدة : 

1ـ شيدَّ صوامع الرهبان من طابقين في الجهة البحرية سنة 1934م على نفس التصميمات والنظام الذي سار عليه الأنبا باخوميوس من قبله.
2 ـ شيدَّ مبنى مدرسة الرهبان.
3 ـ بنى مخبزاً لعمل الخبز سنة 1934م.
4 ـ بنى ديوان الوكيل وسكناً للزائرين.
5ـ أنشأ مدفناً للرهبان [ طافوس ] داخل الدير بعدما كانوا يدفنون بالجبل خارج الدير.
6ـ أنشأ ماكينة لعمل البلاط لتغطية أرضية مباني الدير بالبلاط الملون.
7ـ قام بعمل بعض الترميمات في الكنيسة الأثرية.
8ـ جدد بعض الماكينات والمواسير الارتوازية.
9 ـ غرس جزءاً من الحديقة التي يجدها الخارج من الدير على يمينه  ومساحتها ثلاثة أفدنة، واستصلح مساحات وأضافتها إلى الحدائق التي بداخل  الدير.
10 ـ زاد عدد الرهبان في عهده زيادة ملحوظة حيث رسم 35 راهباً.
والأعمال التي قدمها هذا الأب للدير تنطق بعظيم فضله وتثبت تفانيه  وخدماته الجليلة والعديدة لأجل الدير والرهبان. وكل الذين عاصروه شهدوا  بدماثة أخلاقه وتسامحه ومحبته للجميع. لذلك عين مرة أخرى وكيلا للدير في  سنة 1957م ـ إلى أن رقد في الرب في 30 برمهات سنة 1678ش ( 1962 م ).
+ القمص سيداروس سعد ( 1928 ـ 1929 )، ( 1936 ـ 1937 )
ترهب بعد أن نال شهادة البكلوريا قسم اللغة الفرنسية. ثم رسم كاهناً  وعين وكيلاً للأنبا باخوميوس، ثم رئيساً للدير بعد نياحه وقد رشح مطرانا  لأثيوبيا، ولكنه رفض مفضلاً رئاسة الدير. إلا أن أباء الدير لم يرضوا  برئاسته فأقام بالدار البطريركية ثم رجع إلى الدير في 1936 بأمر من البابا  يؤانس 19. وفي سنة 1937 تنازل  عن  الرئاسة ولازم الدار البطريركية إلى أن تنيح في عام 1942م.
+ القمص دانيال داود ( 1937 ـ 1939 م )
ترهب هذا الأب الفاضل في  دير   المحرق   بتاريخ 20/ 6/ 1906 م ونال نعمة الكهنوت في 5/5/1918م. وفي سنة 1930 قام  بتأليف وطبع كتاب العقود اللؤلؤية في شرح عقائد وأفضلية المسيحية، ويشهد  هذا الكتاب على مدى علمه البالغ في اللاهوتيات وعقائد الكنيسة بما يتفق مع  الروح الآبائي الأصيل... وقد انتخب رئيساً للدير في 16 مارس سنة 1937م. وقد  تمكن في غضون المدة القصيرة التى قضاها في الرياسة ـ وهى سنتان وثمانية  أشهر ـ أن يتمم الإصلاحات التى لم يتممها سلفه في مباني الدير ... فمن  الأعمال التى قام بها القمص دانيال داود:
1ـ بنى جزءاً من السور القبلي للدير بطول مائة متر على نمط السور الذي شيده المتنيح الأنبا باخوميوس الأول.
2ـ بنى الطابق الأول من البوابة الكبيرة الشرقية وما يتبعها من السور البحري الشرقي نحو 110 من الأمتار.
3 ـ بنى 6 قلالي ( صوامع ) للرهبان في المربع الذي بدأه المتنيح الأنبا باخوميوس بالجهة الغربية.
4ـ اشترى34 فداناً ضُمت إلى أوقاف الدير.
وقد ترك الرياسة في نوفمبر سنة 1939 م ، وتنيح بسلام في 13 أمشير سنة 1677 ش ( 1961م ).
+ الأنبا أغابيوس مطران ديروط وصنبو وقسقام ( 1939 ـ 1946م)
ولد في ساحل طهطا سنة 1900م وترهب في  دير   المحرق  باسم الراهب عبد النور ، ورسم أسقفاً في 14 يوليو سنة 1929م وتقلد رئاسة الدير  المحرق  بعد القمص دانيال ـ علاوة على منصبه في سنة 1939م. ومن أعماله:
1ـ أكمل بناء البوابة الشرقية الكبيرة وما يتبعها من الجزء الشرقي البحري من السور الذي بدأ به الرئيس السابق للدير.
2 ـ بدأ في بناء مساكن الرهبان في الجزئين القبلي والشرقي من المربع  الذي بدأه المتنيح الأنبا باخوميوس الأول إلى أعتاب الأبواب والشابيك.
3 ـ أسس مباني الكنيسة الجديدة للزوار بمدخل الدير.
4ـ لبس الشكل الرهباني في عهده ثلاثة من الآباء الرهبان.
وقدم الأنبا أغابيوس استقالته من رئاسة الدير في 28 يناير سنة 1946م ـ  الموافق 19 طوبه 1662ش ـ أي إنه قضى في الرئاسة نحو ست سنوات وشهرين.  ليتفرغ لمهامه الأخرى وقد انتقل فجأة في 13 أبريل سنة 1964م.
+ القمص أثناسيوس عوض ( 1946 ـ 1947 م )
وبعد استقالة الأنبا أغابيوس اختير القمص أثناسيوس عوض رئيساً للدير في  أول فبراير 1946م ( 22 طوبه 1622 ش ) وفي عهده اشترى كمية من الحديد لسقف  مباني مساكن الرهبان التى بدأ بها المتنيح الأنبا أغابيوس. وقد لبس الشكل  الرهباني على يديه أربعة من الرهبان . ولم تطل مدته في الرئاسة فقد سيم  مطراناً لكرسي النوبة وعطبرة وأم درمان باسم الأنبا باخوميوس، فكان أول  مطران يرسم خصيصاً للنوبة في القرون المتأخرة وقد ترك رئاسة الدير في يوليو  1947 م أي أنه قضى فيها نحو سنة ونصف السنة تقريباً وقد تنيح هذا الأب  الفاضل وهو مطران في 8 أغسطس سنة 1963م ( 2 مسرى 1679 ش ).
 ​ 





تابع رؤساء الدير

+ الأنبا باخوميوس الثاني ( 1947 ـ 1962م )





ولد هذا الأب في قرية الزرابي إحدى قرى مركز أبو تيج بمحافظة أسيوط وترهب بدير  المحرق   بأسم الراهب تاوضروس شحات المحرقي. نال نعمة الكهنوت ثم أختير للخدمة في  أحدى الكنائس بمدينة منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية حيث أوكل إلى رهبان  دير   المحرق   الخدمة الرعوية في هذه الابروشية وذلك في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل  القرن العشرين. ثم عمل كوكيل لمطرانية منفلوط ثم كاهناً لكنيسة مارجرجس  الجيوشي بشبرا مصر وبعد عودته للدير أختير ناظراً للمدرسة اللاهوتية ( التي  أنشئت بالدير على يد الأنبا باخوميوس الأول في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ).  وصار سنداً وعوناً لجميع من عاصرهم من رؤساء الدير أمثال : القمص تادرس  أسعد المحرقي، والأنبا أغابيوس الأول أسقف ديروط، والقمص أثناسيوس عوض  المحرقي. فكانوا ينتدبونه نيابة عنهم لحضور المجمع المقدس وذلك لضلاعته في  العلوم الكنسية واللاهوتية حيث كان يجيب على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه في أعقد  المسائل اللاهوتية بسلاسة وقوة أقناع. أختير القمص أثناسيوس عوض المحرقي  آخر الرؤساء الذين عاصرهم صاحب السيرة مطراناً بأسم الأنبا باخوميوس وذلك  على كرسي النوبة وعطبرة وأم درمان وخلا منصب رئاسة الدير نتيجة هذا  الأختيار فأجمع الآباء الرهبان على أختيار القمص تاوضروس شحات صاحب السيرة  رئيساً للدير وذلك عام 1947م.  

في عام 1948م تمت سيامته أسقفاً ورئيساً للدير  المحرق  العامر بأسم الأنبا باخوميوس ( وتميزاً له  عن   الأنبا باخوميوس أسقف الدير السابق ( 1896 ـ 1928 م ) لُقب صاحب السيرة  بأسم الأنبا باخوميوس الثاني أو الصغير ـ والأنبا باخوميوس الذي يسبقه  بالأنبا باخوميوس الأول أو الكبير ). كان هذا الأب صاحب السيرة ( الأنبا  باخوميوس الثاني ) لا يتهيب المواقف قوي الحجة ذا ذكاء وعبقرية فذة، وأما  عن   مقدرته الوعظية فإذا وقف على المنبر للوعظ يملك المشاعر لشدة تأثيره على  المستمعين مبكتاً إياهم على خطاياهم ومظهراً عظمة الأبدية والملكوت.وقد  أجتمعت في شخصيه كل الصفات الجميلة وظهر حذقه وحسن أدارته سواء في الإدارة  العملية للدير وأوقافه ونظامه أو في الإدارة الروحية بحسن قيادته الروحية  لرهبان الدير. ووضع أمام عينه وصية سيده التى قال فيها : " ما فعلتموه بأحد  أخوتى الأصاغر فبى قد فعلتم" ( مت 25 : 40 ). فكان لا يدخر جهداً في عمل  الخير فلا يرد سائلا جاء إليه. إن كان فقيراً يغدق عليه بالمال ويسد حاجته،  وإن كان غنياً فيجد عنده أجابة لسؤاله أو ما يبغيه من مشورة مفعمة  بالروحانية والشهامة والعلم الغزير حتى أن كثيراً من وجهاء القرى المجاورة  للدير وأراخنتها كانوا يحتكمون إليه ليفض منازعاتهم ويوفق بينهم فلا يرفضوا  له طلب ولا يخذلوا له كلمة. وكانت له مهابة تجعل أعتى العتاة يقف أمامه  خافض الرأس خجلاً مستكيناً ومجيباً لطلبه مهما تحمل نتيجة ذلك من مشاق.
وقد كان الأب الأسقف صاحب السيرة سبّاقاً في مجالات التنمية عاملاً على  تعليم الفقراء، إجادة الأعمال ليأكلوا منها بدلاً من السؤال، فأنشأ  المشاريع النافعة والمدارس للتعليم. أما  عن   رعايته للرهبان فنجد ـ في ظل أبوته ـ منهم الدارسين والمعلمين والمشرفين  على جميع الأعمال الخاصة بالدير. ومن أهم أعماله التى قام بها أثناء فترة  رياسته:
1 ـ أكمل بناء مساكن الرهبان التى بدأها الرؤساء السابقون.
2 ـ أدخل التيار الكهربي إلى مساكن الرهبان وإلى سائر مباني الدير.
3 ـ أصلح الأراضي البور والبرك برزقة الدير وزرع منها عشرة أفدنة.
4 ـ عمل بهمة ونشاط على أستصلاح أطيان كاروت وقام بشراء ماكينات ري حتى أثمر المشروع.
5 ـ غرس حديقة جديدة مساحتها عشرون فداناً وأخرى للفاكهة مساحتها أربعون فداناً.
6 ـ أشترى عشرين فداناً من أجود أطيان التمساحية.
7 ـ ردم بركة ماء كبيرة كانت أمام الدير من الجهة البحرية الشرقية.
8 ـ سيم في عهده سبعة من الأباء الرهبان.
9 ـ أما أعماله العلمية
+ أنشاء المدرسة الابتدائية والمدرسة الإعدادية في رزقة  دير   المحرق  وقد صارت من أولى المدارس من حيث نتائجها.
+ أنشاء مدرسة بالمنشية الكبرى بمباني الحجر الدبش والخرسانة المسلحة على الطراز الحديث.
+ جدد مدرستي السراقنا والتمساحية.
+ أحضر المدرسين اللازمين للأربعة مدارس بمرتبات من الدير وذلك لتعليم أبناء البلاد المجاورة لمنطقة الدير
10 ـ أما  عن  الجوانب الخيرية:
المتفحص لحياة الأب الأسقف الأنبا باخوميوس ( 1947 ـ 1962 ) رئيس  دير   المحرق  صاحب هذه السيرة العطرة يجد إن كثيراً مما قاله رب المجد  عن   أولئك الذين يقدمون يد المعونة والمساعدة سواء كانت مادية أو معنوية تنطبق  عليه. فقد كان لنيافته الدور البارز في تعضيد الجمعيات الخيرية منها ما  أسهم في تأسيسها أو بأشتراكات مستديمة أو مساعدات وقتية. ويتضح ذلك من  الرسائل التى أرسلت إلى نيافته والمحفوظة بالدير، يشكرونه فيها على ما قدمت  يده الكريمة من مساعدات طالبين من الله له موفور الصحة ودوام أبوته  الحانية. فقد كان صاحب السيرة أباً رحيماً خيراً لا يرد سائل  عن   طلب معونة لإجتياز محنة صعبة أو معونة مادية عاجلة. بل إن أُسر كثيرة كانت  تأخذ معونات مستديمة. وطلبة فقراء كان يتبناهم في سنواتهم الدراسية فقد  كان نعْم الأب لهم لذلك لاشك أن هذا الأب المكرم قد نال ما وعد به رب المجد  لمثل هؤلاء الذين قال لهم " تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم  منذ تأسيس العالم ... لأني جعت فأطعمتوني، عطشت فسقيتموني، كنت غريباً  فآويتموني، عريان فكسوتموني، مريضاً فزرتموني، محبوساً فأتيتم إلىّ،... " (  مت 2 : 34 ـ 40 ).

كما كان نيافته من السباقين إلى مد يد العون إلى أصحاب الكتب القيّمة التى  لا تجد طريقها إلى النشر لعجز مادي. فقد كان لهم نِعْم المعين لنظرته  البعيدة التى ترى أن الكتب والمنشورات القوية الدينية والعقائدية تُثري  الوعى الديني وَالثقافي عند الشعب القبطي، مما يؤدي ذلك إلى وجود إدراك  ووعى قوي لديهم يستطيع أن يقف ضد البدع والهرطقات والأفكار الدخيلة. فقد  كان صاحب السيرة لا يتوانى في تقديم يد المساعدة حتى تخرج هذه الكتب إلى  النور فيرسل أصحابها رسائل شكر لنيافته.
وفي 21 فبراير 1962 م أنعقدت هيئة الأوقاف القبطية وأستعرضت موضوع نظارة أوقاف  دير   المحرق   وقد رأت كما ذكر في قرارها الرسمي أن حالة صاحب النيافة الأنبا باخوميوس  الصحية ( صاحب السيرة ) لا تمكنّه من القيام بأعباء النظارة على الوجه  الأكمل لذا ترى الهيئة ضرورة تعين ناظر على أوقاف الدير منضماً لنيافته مع  إذن الناظر الجديد بالانفراد بالإدارة وقررت الهيئة تعيين جناب القمص قزمان  المحرقي لهذه المهمة. وفي 25 سبتمبر 1964 م الموافق 15 توت 1681 شهداء  تنيح هذا الأب الفاضل منتقلاَ من الحياة الأرضية ولسان حاله يقول مع بولس  الرسول: " قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعي حفظت الإيمان وأخيراً قد وضع  لي إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل... " ( 2 تى 4  : 7 ).
تابع
 ​ ​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2011)

*
+ القمص قزمان بشاى ( 1962 ـ 1972 م)





ولد في عام 1908م. وترهب بدير  المحرق   بتاريخ 8 /6/1935م. سيم قساً في 3/5/ 1938م. حصل على دبلوم الكلية  اللاهوتية بحلوان 25/5/1939م. رشح للبطريركية عقب وفاة الأنبا يؤانس في  1942م . عين ناظراً لمدرسة الرهبان سنة 1947م. أصبح ناظراً لأوقاف الدير  سنة 1962م وتسلم خطاباً رسمياً من مثلث الرحمات البابا كيرلس السادس يكلفه  برئاسة ونظارة الدير. ومن أعماله الهامة:
1 ـ أكمل مباني السور الموجود داخل الدير بطول 120 متر.
2 ـ أتم بناء كنيسة السيدة العذراء الجديدة عام 1964م التى تأسست عام  1940م. وقد استفاد الدير من هذه الكنيسة استفادة كبيرة حيث إنها أصبحت  لخدمة الزوار، مما أدى إلى توافر الهدوء للرهبان داخل الدير.  

3 ـ جدد مواسير المياه ، ومولداً للكهرباء.
4 ـ وهو أول من شيدّ صهريج المياة الحالي بالدير بدلاً من خزانات المياه التى كانت مركبه على كل منشأ بالدير
والتي كان يصعب صيانتها. ً
5 ـ كما رسم 12 راهبا
وقد تنيح القمص قزمان بشاى في 25 مارس 1975م ( 16 برمهات 1691ش ).
+ القمص برسوم إبراهيم المحرقي
كان اسمه قبل الرهبنة يوسف إبراهيم ـ من كفر عبده بالدقهلية ترهب بدير  المحرق  في 18/12/1931م ونال نعمة الكهنوت في 19/1/1936م. أصبح رئيساً للدير في سبتمبر 1973م. سيم أسقفاً عاماً في عيد العنصرة 1977. تنيح في سلام الرب في 5/5/1986م ( 27 برمودة 1702 ش )​ ​ 

وكلاء الدير في القرن العشرين​​​استلم هذه الوظيفة أناس كان كل همهم ليس إلا خدمة الدير بكل تفان وإخلاص ، وهم


​
ملاحظات​​الفترة​​الاسم​​م​​تنيح في أكتوبر 1923م​​؟​​
القمص متى عبد السيد 
1​​صار رئيساً للدير في1930م واستلم وكيلاً مرة أخرى 1957 ـ 1962 م​​؟ ـ 1930 م​​
القمص تادرس أسعد 
2​​تنيح في نوفمبر / ديسمبر 1943 م​​؟ ـ 1943 م​​
القمص يعقوب 
3​​تنيح في نوفمبر 1956م​​1943ـ1948م​​
القمص غبريال عبد السيد 
4​​المتنيح نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية​​
1948ـ 1952 م
القمص أنجليوس جيد 
5​​تنيح في 30 أكتوبر 1975 م​​1952ـ1957 م​​
القمص فليمون سعيد 
6​​تنيح في أبريل 1962م​​1957ـ1962 م​​
القمص تادرس أسعد  

7​​المتنيح نيافة الأنبا اسطفانوس مطران النوبة وأم درمان وعطبرة​​1962ـ1963م​​
القمص أغابيوس فاكيوس 
8​​تنيح في 15 مايو 1980م​​1963ـ1975م​​
القمص يسطس تاوضروس 
9​​حالياً نيافة الأنبا ساويرس أسقف ورئيس الدير​​1975ـ1977م​​
القمص بيشوي المحرقي 
10​












صلومن اجلى ​*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا جدااا
 مرور جميل وراائع
 سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## drmina333 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*بجد موضوع جميل *
*بذلت فيه مجهود حلو *


----------

